# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  @ ( فوضى .. 1- فوضى الرقصِ والماكياج .. )

## حكيم عيووون

*" فوضى الرقصِ والماكياج "

..................
............
......*




*حين رأتني الفتاةُ أمشي على يدي
ذَهَبَتْ نحو عُلبةِ الماكياج
ونامت بخدِّها فوق الألوان ..





هذي العينُ ..
 تنفتحُ على عيني
هذي العينُ ..
 تبلعُني
هكذا تتَّسعُ ..
فتراني أكثر 
ولأنني أتحركُ باستمرار
تستمتعُ الفتاةُ ..
بالأرجوحة

نوعٌ أسوَدُ .. من الفوضى 
حيث كراتُ العيونِ تلتفُّ ..
في لُعبةٍ لايلحقُ فيها أحدُنا بالآخر

تقول الفتاةُ ..
لا أريدُ أن أرى صورتي فيك تماماً
فأنا لا أحبُّ المرايا
وعليك ألاَّ تُنهي فوضاك المجنونة ..

ولهذا تستمرُ الفتاةُ في فوضى ماكياجِها





وأستمرُّ ..
 في الرقصِ على يدي ..*

*......
............
..................
*




*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" عُلبةُ المُراوَدَة "
..................
............
......

الجسدُ لا يُغلقُ أبوابَ ماكياجِهِ ..



يصنعُ العيونَ ..
يفتحُ المرايا
تلاحقُهُ
ترسُمُهُ
فيزدادُ نُمُواً 

" هكذا لاتنفلتُ الروحُ .. من عُلْبَةِ المُراودة "

......
............
..................

*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> *" عُلبةُ المُراوَدَة "
> ..................
> ............
> ......
> 
> الجسدُ لا يُغلقُ أبوابَ ماكياجِهِ ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"هكذا لا تنفلت الروح من لُعبة المراودة "*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" على هامش فوضى الرقص "

ندى

رائعةٌ جملتُك

ولكن ..

المُراودةُ أقل من أن تكونَ لُعبة
لأنها مُغلقة
تصنعُها مأساةُ الجسدِ المُغلَق

عُلبةُ المُراوَدَة

هي فيضُ الجسد المُراوغ
الذي دوماً ينفتحُ على ماكياجِهِ
في رحلةِ انهيارِهِ اليقينيةِ

ربما ..

الروحُ هي اللعبةُ التي تستطيعُنا



ونحن نستطيعُ فقط .. أن نلعبَ الجسد

" لُعبةُ الماكياج "*








*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> *" على هامش فوضى الرقص "
> 
> ندى
> 
> رائعةٌ جملتُك
> 
> ولكن ..
> 
> المُراودةُ أقل من أن تكونَ لُعبة
> ...


*مفردات الكون كلها مع نظائرها هى عُلب للمراودة
والروح نعم
تصنع الُلعب
لعُب المراودة
عندما تفتح تلك الُلعب
عليها..
على هلاميتها المتفوقة
القادرة على مراوغة الجسد التافه
هى الروح وحدها
تفتح تلك العُلب
وليست كل روح تجيد الفعل
ما بين عُلب المراودة ولُعبتها*
ملحوظة على الهامش : لا أتعمد المراوغة بين اللعبة والعلبة..هو إحساسى وحده..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" فوضى الماكياج - اللوحةُ الأولى - "

تقول الفتاةُ ..
وهي تمشي بجسدِها فوق الماكياج




الأحمرُ لك
والأزرقُ لي

وجهى لك
وعينُكَ لي

شفتى لك
وحروفُك لي

وهنالك ..
فوق الدرجةِ الخامسةِ ..
من سُلَّمِ الماكياج
تقولُ امرأةُ ..

المُلْكُ لَكْ
وأنتَ لي

 أصطادُ الإندهاشَ لكْ




وجنونُك لي

هكذا .. 
كانت عيني ترسمُها فوق الماءِ

جسداً كولاجياً
تأكُلُهُ الألوان*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*جنون السير فوق الماكياج
والتمازج معه حد التشبع الكامل
ألوانه نهمة..تأكل بعضها ..
تتجانس وتتنافر..تختلط وتبتعد..تقترب
تنتشر..
تتبدل فى سرعة خاطفة لا تُلمح 
والجسد الكولاجى بكل تفاصيله المتآكلة
يعيد صياغة التكوين..والتبديل
ما بين سلالم الماكياج
والألوان الثائرة..
المتناثرة على درجاته 
فى فوضى بلا فوضى
 وجنون الصورة العابثة
 يعجز عن التقاط
أى رقعة فى بحر الجسد الهارب*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *مفردات الكون كلها مع نظائرها هى عُلب للمراودة
> والروح نعم
> تصنع الُلعب
> لعُب المراودة
> عندما تفتح تلك الُلعب
> عليها..
> على هلاميتها المتفوقة
> القادرة على مراوغة الجسد التافه
> هى الروح وحدها
> ...



*
" على هامش فوضى الرقص "
- مابين الروح والجسد -

" رقصةُ فوضويةُ "




فى اتجاه الروحِ اللُعبة
التي لاتلعبُنا ولا نلعبُها
ولكنها تستطيعُنا ..

الرقصةُ فقط تستطيعُ أن تلعبَ الجسد
حَدَّ انهيارِهِ ..
وصعودِها نحو وهمِ اليقين

وربما ..

كُلُّنا هذه الرقصة

" رقصةُ الماكياج "
*



*- إرادةُ العَبَث .. حَدَّ الجنون -*


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" رقصةُ الماكياج .. الأولى "




في بعضِ شتاء
جلسَتْ فوق أصابعي
إستسلم وجهُها لعيني
وراح ماكياجُها يرقصُ في لوحتي

وقالت ..

" أوعدك "*





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *" رقصةُ الماكياج .. الأولى "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> ...


 


 
بخيالى الكسيح.... أواجه دوما وهج مشاعرك المتشح بأفكارك ...أفكارك غير العادية....!!!! تلك الأفكار التى تضع أمامنا منظور جديد للحب .... للجنون .... للحياة ....للموت .... أو حتى للخلود 

أرانى دوما فى مأزق ....(مأزق الإحساس)....!!!! 

حينما يعلو.. ويعلو حتى لا تستطيع روحى أن تطاوله أو تحتويه 

ولا تستطيع ...سوى الرقص 

وكم هو جميل (رقص الروح معك ....!!) 

وشتان يا سيدى بين رقص الجسد والملامح التى أكلها مكياجها المفطور على الإغواء والمراوغة .....ورقص الروح المجبولة على الحق والخير والجمال....،، 

فللحق وللحقيقة إغواء يفوق كل كنوز علبة المراودة 

للأبيض دوماااااا حضوره وراء كل الألوان المبهرة للأنظار 

ليتنا نتعلم كيف نعشق الحق والحقيقة واللون الابيض بداخل ضمائرنا 

لنعرف أخيراً ....الحكمة من وجودنا على هذه الأرض 

حكيم عيووون 

بورك القلم ....والإحساس

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> " على هامش فوضى الرقص "
> - مابين الروح والجسد -
> 
> " رقصةُ فوضويةُ "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*" لكنها تستطيعنا "*

*ولا نستطيعها ؟!!!
برغم كل أشرطة الألوان!!!
والأحمر فى قلبى !!!
والأزرق لا يقطر منى
إلا لسواها !!!
والجنى الأسود فى جيبى
يصعد قمتها البيضاء !!


*
*" آه.. لما أرى اللون ..
أستطيع "*


*"وصعودِها نحو وهمِ اليقين"*
*
الوهم..!!!
الوهم الرمادى للرقصة المنهارة
يحبسنى فى صمته
وبطئه..
ويقينه المخادع
ولكنى أنفلت نحو حريتى
وأصابعك التى تلعب روحى
بمهارة
...
*

----------


## اليمامة

*- إرادةُ العَبَث .. حَدَّ الجنون -
وانهيار الجسد
.
.
.

 المحتوم 
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" على هامش وهمِ اليقين "

- رقصةٌ الماكياجِ الوهمية -*




*ولم أكن لأقتلها مرتين

فقط ..

ماكياجُها أَكَلَتْهُ عيني
*









*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> *" على هامش وهمِ اليقين "
> 
> - رقصةٌ الماكياجِ الوهمية -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ولم أكن لأقتلها مرتين
> 
> ...


* 


الماكياج الوهمى 

الذى لا يستحق سوى الإلتهام
سوى هذه الرقصة الجنينية


ماكياج يتساقط قبل أن تأكله عينك

هو الماكياج المتهدل باستمرار
مع الرقصة الرتيبة
ويسرقها من عبثها
لتنهار
...*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> بخيالى الكسيح.... أواجه دوما وهج مشاعرك المتشح بأفكارك ...أفكارك غير العادية....!!!! تلك الأفكار التى تضع أمامنا منظور جديد للحب .... للجنون .... للحياة ....للموت .... أو حتى للخلود 
> 
> أرانى دوما فى مأزق ....(مأزق الإحساس)....!!!! 
> 
> حينما يعلو.. ويعلو حتى لا تستطيع روحى أن تطاوله أو تحتويه 
> 
> ولا تستطيع ...سوى الرقص 
> 
> وكم هو جميل (رقص الروح معك ....!!) 
> ...


*
قالت
القطارُ لك
والرحلةُ لي

وكان قد أنهى قهوتَهُ
وغاب في الزحام*




*
حكيم عيووون
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *- إرادةُ العَبَث .. حَدَّ الجنون -
> 
> *



*
" رقصةُ الماكياج .. الخامسة "




- على هامش الجسدِ الكولاجي -

في كوبٍ ممتلئٍ حتى النصف
أراها تأكلُ الماءَ
وتمضغُ شفتيها
وحين اقتربت شفتي من حافة الكوب
كانت قد غرقت تماماً
ولا شئ ..
غير بخار أزرق
يصعدُ منتشراً في اللوحةِ

تقولُ اللوحةُ
وهي ترسمُ ماكياجَها في عيني
إغرس ألوانَك 
وابدأ فوضاكَ 
وافتح رقصَتَكَ على جسدي





كان الكوبُ قد امتلأ تماماً
وبعضُ الماءِ يحاولُ أن يقفز

واللوحةُ ..
تبتلعُ بطيئاً .. ألواني
والجسدُ الكولاجيُّ ..
 يتناثرُ في الرقصة*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الفوضى سلوك إنسانى قد يمارسه الكل
لكن لا يقره الكثيرون 
ويبقى الإحساس المرهف مرتقى فنى 
قادر على قراءة الخبايا وصنع الدهشة 
الحبيب / *حكيم عيون* 
كم انت جميل 
محبتى لك

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> " رقصةُ الماكياج .. الخامسة "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - على هامش الجسدِ الكولاجي -
> 
> في كوبٍ ممتلئٍ حتى النصف
> ...


* 


الجسد الكولاجى..
يتشكل
يستجمع ألوانك..
يبلعها
يخرج رأسه من الماء..
يقفز
يتحول نجماً فى الهواء
يلامس أصابعك الراقصة
وإذا..
تأكله عيناك..
يتشظى
يتساقط ضوءا
أزرق ..
فوق صدرك
تمد أصابعك
تتحسس
يتحلل أحمر
والحمرة تغشى عيناك
وسخونة تطلق همهتك..
تسترجع أنفاسك
وتلوذ بألوانك
يبهرك الضوء
ويعود إلى الماء
جسداً كولاجياً
وأنت فى مكانك
تفتش فى ذاكرتك 
عن أى صوره لك 
فى اللوحة المنفلتة

.....*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> * 
> 
> 
> الماكياج الوهمى 
> 
> الذى لا يستحق سوى الإلتهام
> سوى هذه الرقصة الجنينية
> 
> 
> ...



*" إنهيارُ الماكياجِ "

- في جسدي الذي لايرى -





ينهارُ الماكياجُ
ويلقي جسداً أصفرَ فوق اللونِ الأحمر في اللوحة




هذا هو كُحولُ البرتقال
الذي يتكئُ على عيني
يبلعُها
كي ألمسَ صورتَه ..

لكنها مأساةُ الجسدِ الكولاجي
الذي لايعرفُ ..
أنني ..

لا أرى

وأننى حتى الآن لم أُلَوِّن .. عيني

- عيني لا لون لها -

فقط ..
يرى الماكياجُ انهيارَهُ فيها
فيحسبُ أننى..

أرى
*


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> *" إنهيارُ الماكياجِ "
> 
> - في جسدي الذي لايرى -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ينهارُ الماكياجُ
> ...


 *



عينك لا ترى
فاللوحة لا تبلعها
وسحر الماكياج لا يلونها
عينك..
عينك عين لا تمتص
هى العين التى تشع
البريق الشفاف
لتكشف وهم الماكياج
وتحوله للأبيض
فقط الأبيض
عندما يمتص كل الألوان
ولا يعكس سوى صورتك
فيه
فى العين البيضاء
التى لا ترى
سوى 
حركتك..
عينك التى لم تتلون بعد
لم تعرف إلا الكولاج
القادر على التكوين والتشكيل
قبل أن تأكله عينك
المنصاع فقط
لشفتيك
عندما تقترب
فيذوب
وتراه عينك
التى ترى
...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما أجمل .... فوضى الرقص .... رقص الروح 

 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/nFrrudc...ty_of_Lov.html

----------


## اليمامة

*

لازال الجسد الكولاجى يغوص
ويغوص
فى عمق الماء
ينثر ماكياجه
تختلط الألوان
يتغير شكل الكوب
تنبعج الأركان 
تحت سطوة حرارة الماكياج العنيد
وثورة الرقصة العابثة
ينفث الجسد الكولاجى الدخان
دخان برتقالى داكن مغرق فى الحمرة
هو الدخان الأخيرالذى يستطيعه 
علامة انهياره القادم
فى حبره الكحلى
فى فوضى اللا ماكياج




تعب الجسد..
لم يعد قادراً على التماسك
يحفر فى الماء
يخبط الجدارن 
ينبعج الكوب
تتناثر الألوان
وهو لازال حبيس
لا يتفتت
لا يتساقط..لا ينهار
يشد من تجدر عينيك التى لا ترى
جذوره الطولية
يشد ويشد من العمق
يحاول أن ينفلت
وكلما حاول الإنفلات
استطالت الجذور
وتحول إلى جسد ممطوط عائم
تعب الجسد الكولاجى
يريد أن يتشكل شكلاً آخر
فيغرقه الماء
تمتد جذور عينيك لتلفه 
هاهو يتسلق الكوب
نحو عينيك التى لاترى
يلم الجذور 
يعاود الإمتلاء
يقترب
ويقترب
نحو عينيك التى لا ترى
يخترقها
ينفجر الكحول البرتقالى 
يختلط بملح عينيك
فلم يكن ليتشكل
 إلا فى وسطها المتعادل
فى تجدرها المتشعب
.
.
.
.
.
انفلت الجسد الكولاجى 
سقط فى الكوب
اختطلت كل الألوان



الجسد الكولاجى يثور
يرقص رقصة الجنون والعبث
الجسد الكولاجى ينهار
الجسد الكولاجى يغوص 
 بلا حراك
نحو العمق
....*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
" رقصةُ الماكياجِ الأولى .. كلاكيت خامس مرة "




- المشهدُ ينفتحُ .. -



قالت ..

مصباحُك لي
والجِنِّيُ لَكْ
- شُبَّاكي لَكْ -
جسدي الكولاجيُّ ينفتحُ عليكَ
لَكْ لَكْ لَكْ
عينُكَ لي
والمشهدُ لَكْ ..

- كلاكيت .. خامس مرة -

في أعلى المشهدِ ..
كانت ريشتي تُراقِصُ ماكياجَها
وأنا أمتطي أغنيةً مائية
قالت ..
 لماذا تكثف ألوانك حين تراقصني ؟
رقصتُكَ الوحشيةُ تملؤني بالماكياج
أدخلني رقصتَكَ ..




لكن الرقصةَ بَدَأَتْ ..

فلماذا الآن تحاولُ أن تجمعَ أبعادي في بُعْدٍ واحد ؟



أدخلني رقصَتَكَ



وهماً ..
كنتُ هنالك في منتصفِ الجسدِ الكولاجي
الذي لامنتصف له
وهماً ..
أعرفُ أنَّ هذه النقطةَ الزرقاءَ ..
هي البُعْدُ الخامسُ ..
الذي تعملُ فيه عيني
قالت ..
أدخلني رقصتَكَ 

لكن الرقصةَ لم تبدأ بعد ..

الألوانُ الوحشيةُ تخرجُ من عمقِِ اللوحةِ
تأكلُ ريشتي
وتُراودُني ..
أن أجمعَ هذا الإنهيار
لكن الرقصةَ تلتفُ على جسدي
وأنا يستهوينى ..
 أن يتحركَ هذا الجسدُ الكولاجيُّ
في كل الأبعاد ..

تماماً .. كعيني




هكذا ..

المشهدُ ..

 ينفتحُ
*


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*على هامش فوضى الرقص والألوان*



**




*تم بناء جسد مغناطيسى*

*فى المسافه بين عيونه وعيونها المتسعه*

*وكأنها راقصه غجريه*

*منحته العيون وعدا باللعب بالالوان*

*منحته وعدا بإعادة ميلاده*







*بدأت موسيقى جنونها تعزف بالفرشاه*

*فى جسده*

*بدأت*


*وكأنه أستقبل عمره فى البدايه*


*نظر إلى نفسه فوجد ذاته غارقا فى الماكياج*


*وكان ماكان*



*إندمج الجسدان*


*لاملل من التواصل اللانهائى*


*لاملل من الأحمر الثائر المنتشر فى كل الأرجاء*


*ذاق من شفتيها طعم الألوان*



*لم يكن هناك مفر*


*فمكياجها أعاد إليه معنى الميلاد*



*!!!!!*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الفوضى سلوك إنسانى قد يمارسه الكل
> لكن لا يقره الكثيرون 
> ويبقى الإحساس المرهف مرتقى فنى 
> قادر على قراءة الخبايا وصنع الدهشة 
> الحبيب / *حكيم عيون* 
> كم انت جميل 
> محبتى لك



*رقصٌ من بعضِ رقصك
وألوانٌ في بحرِ ألوانِك
تحاولُ أن تسبحَ ..
وتفرٌ بالبحرِ إلى بحرٍ
هنالك ..
حيثُ جِنِّيَّةُ الألوانِ
تُغَنِّي ..
لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ..

*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> " رقصةُ الماكياجِ الأولى .. كلاكيت خامس مرة "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - المشهدُ ينفتحُ .. -
> 
> 
> ...




*
الرقصة تدور
ويحلق الجسد الكولاجى كالمسحور 
والوهج الماكياجى يتناثر
فى اللوحة الدخانية
وهجاً سرمدياً عبثياً
لا مرئياً..عميقاً..حسياً
حول مدارات الرؤى
لعينيك البيضاء المائية
التى لا ترى ولكنها تتلفت حولها
لتلتقط أطياف الحركة..



تماماً..
كرجل العناية الإلهية






رقصة الجسد الكولاجى المجنون..
لا تنفك تحوم..وتزوم
فى رحلة بعث وتشكيل
عند ملتقى ريشتك القزحية
" هات عينيك..خذ المشهد"
" خذ الجنى ..هات المصباح"
"خذ هذا الكون الأبعد من شُباكى..وهات سماءك أنظر فيها لأراك "
والنجمة الحمراء الوحيدة 
تتلاقى والبعد الأزرق..
وتحوم الأرواح الفضية
ويعاد التشكيل 
والترتيل
على ضربات الريشة الوحشية
وينفلت الجسد بعيداً 
خوفاً من سطوة الرقصة الجنونية..



الجسد الكولاجى فى أقصى اللوحة



يقهقه..
والراقص المسلوب أوقف دورته
تنفرط الألوان ..يتناثر الماكياج
تغطى وجهه المذهول
تتكثف بقع الأصفر
يتنفس أحمر
يعانقه الجسد الكولاجى
ليتحرر
...




أدخلنى رَقصَتَك*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
" على هامش فوضى الرقص "

- الرقصةُ البيضاء -




دووووووووووووو
ري ميييي 
فا صووول
لا سيييي


قالت ..
أتموت ؟
 في منتصفِ القرنِ الحادي والعشرين
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟




الآن عرفتُ لماذا عينُكَ بيضاء
ولماذا الرقصةُ -رقصتُكَ - زرقاء
ولماذا تلتفُ على الألوانِ تعصرُها
حتى يسيلُ منها الأبيضُ

فااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميييييييييييي
دوووووووووووووووووو
.
.
.
رى

دعني أصعدُ سُلَّمَكَ الموسيقي
دعني أداعُبُ لحن خلودِكَ في العالم
في البحرِ
على ذاكرةِ الأرواح
وأفتحُ لوحاتِكَ
تنطلقُ العيونُ التي فيها

دووووووووووووو
ري ميييي 
فا صووول
لا سيييي


أتموت ؟
في منتصفِ القرنِ الحادي والعشرين
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



الآن عرفتُ ..
 لماذا ترقصُ الألوانُ فوق أصابِعِك
ولماذا فمُكَ يعيدُ ترتيبَ الحروف
ولماذا تمشي فوق الموسيقى
ولماذا لاترسمُ الأشياءَ كما هي
الآن عرفتُ ..
لماذا أُراقِصُكَ
ولماذا تبلعُني 

مييييي
فا مييييي
دو فاااااااا
سييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييي
.
.
.
.
لا

كان خَدُّها ينامُ على يدي
وتصعدُ قُبْلَةٌ
ترقصُ على شفتي
طعمُها أزرق

لونُ الحياه




الخلود*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*الرقصة البيضاء ..
تفهم ثورة الكولاج
تعرف لون الماكياج
الرقصة البيضاء ..
عندما تصبح لاباردة
لا فارغة.
تتحدى..
صاعدة..

*


*الرقصة البيضاء ..
تصعدنى سلم موسيقاك الخالدة**



يعصرنى فيها الأبيض
على منتصف السلم الموسيقى تماماً
والفا تنعق
فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
أضحك..
ههههههههههههه
أتأنق..
أقفز فوق الصو
صوووووووووووووو
أتكثف أزرق
يخطفنى الأبيض



يمضغنى بشفتيه فى تلذذ
يخرجنى أحمر
يرمينى على سلم الموسيقى الصاعد
أتكوم على السى
سىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
أتحول أزرق..
أتحول أصفر
يمسكنى الأبيض


وهكذا فى رقصة الأبيض العبثية الخالدة..




أيها الأبيض الذى لا يموت..
أيها الخالد الموعود..
أيها المفروش ببياضك على بوابة اليقين
وتقطر..
أو عرفت أخيراً ؟
أم كدت أن تعرف؟
أن لليقين مفاتيح تفتح نوافذ الفضاء
على مرايا يصقلها بياضك
والبعد الأزرق هنالك
ساكن على سلم موسيقاك السماوية
أى حدود أبعد من هذى
وكل الأزمنة فيك ..هناك
تعكسها ضياء




دعنى أغوص فى الأعماق
فى بياضك هذا 
الخلاق..
أتحقق أحياناً أزرق
أتحقق أحمر
أتبدل بشراً
ولكنى أهفو البيضاء
خذنى البيضاء..
وأهديك حنايا وضياء

خذ هذى النجمة التى تراقصنى..




خذ القمر الذى يعزف لى..



خذ الشمس التى تصفق لى..



وتعالى للنور..
واغرقنى بياض
أغرقنى فى البنور..
فجسدى الكولاجى يرتعش فيك 
بهاء
يتذبذب بعثاً وفناء
يتداخل كالمجنون
يندفع نحو بياضك ..
كالمحموم




أغرقنى بياض

.
.
.
.



أدخلنى رقصَتَكَ
...**






...
*

سيدى..
حاولت هنا ألا أكون مجنونة..ولكننى بكل أسف أعترف أننى..
أننى..
لم أستطع..فإبداعك يستفز جنونى..وسطوة روحك ليس لى أى حيلة تجاهها..
فأرجوك أن تسامحنى لو كان فى جنونى خروجاً عن النص..أرجوك..والتمس لى العذر..
وليسامحنى كل من مر هنا ولم يفهمنى..
فهذا هو بعض الإبداع الذى أشعر به هكذا...كما هو..
كما أشعر به..
ولم أصل بعد للذروة

...
لم يكن باستطاعتى أن أسجنه
وأقيم عليه الحواجز
هى روحى وحدها..
التى امتشقتنى واعتليتها..
...

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*


" الرقصةُ الكولاجيةُ الزرقاء "

هل كان لايعرفُ الرقصَ ؟
هل عَلَّمَتْهُ الرقصَ حقاً ؟
هل كان لرقصَتِها عطرٌ يمتدُ .. ؟

كان وجهُها يأكلُ الماكياجَ
كااااااان
كانت ملامحُهُ تصعدُ الألوانَ
تصصصعدْ
إلِّا الأزرق ..

هل كان جسدُها يمتدُ بطولِ الرقصةِ
هل كانت رقصتي تمتطي رقصَتَها ؟

صهيللللللللللللللللللللللههههه



هذا هو صهيلُ الجبروت

تن تنتن 
تنتن تنتن تنتن
تن تنتن
 تنتن تنتن تن تاااااااا

صهيللللللللللللللللللللللههههه



من خارجِ الرقصةِ ..
يبدأُ الرقصةَ
مُنفَلِتاً من سطوةِ الأرضِ على حوافرِهِ
يستهويه الإيقاعُ الكولاجيُّ الأعمى
يتحركُ في أبعادٍ لاتعرفُهُ
تندهشُ
تنفتحُُ
كيف لهذا الأحمقِ لايحترقُ ؟
كيف لهذا الأعمى ..
يخترقُ ؟

صهيللللللللللللللللللللللههههه



يابوابةَ اليقين انفتحي
من عَلَّمني الجنونَ غيرُكِ ؟
من عَلَّمني مابعدَ اليااااااااااااااءِ غيرُكِ ؟
من فتحَ على عيني العماءَ غيرُكِ ؟

كان جسدُها يتمددُ في جسدي
.
.
.
أحمر
.
.
.
يتمددُ
.
.
.
أبيض
.
.
.
يتمددُ
يَلْتَفُّ
على
جسدي
أزرق*





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ما أجمل .... فوضى الرقص .... رقص الروح 
> 
>  
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/nFrrudc...ty_of_Lov.html


*" رقصُ الروح "

هذا الفيضُ المُتوهجُ انعكاساً على الجسد
فيصبحُ أكثر جمالاً
حتى ينفلتُ ..
- كولاجياً -
فتراهُ العيونُ كما يريد

هكذا قالت ..

- خدني معك -
*




*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *على هامش فوضى الرقص والألوان*
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
" موسيقى جنونِها تعزفُ بالفرشاةِ .. فى جسدِه "




الماكياجُ ..
والكولاجُ ..
والماءْ ..
 بعضُ اشتهاء
للمرأةِ الصحراء

في وجهها تسبحُ الألوانُ من أولِ الــ باء
تُغري البحرَ بماءٍ غيرَ الماء
وأمواجٍ لاتعودُ ..
ولا سماءْ ..
- تراودُهُ على العطش
ومُجونِ الإرتواء .. -

في شفتيها طعمُ الألوانِ البُنِّيَّةِ
حين تَمازج أحمرُها بالأَسْوَدِ في عيني
ودعوةٌ للرقصِ في عينيها
تصعدُني
فأنطلقُ ..
في اتجاهِ الغَزْو

- الفرشاةُ واللوحةُ -

في اتجاهِ الماء




في اتجاهِ امرأةٍ

" بعضُ شتاء "

- تخافُ أن أضيع -

*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*الرقصة الأخيرة..الزرقاء"روحانية الجسد الكولاجى"



لا شىء غير بياضك فى عينى..
وزرقة من بعيد..
فى قلب بياضك..
تنبض فى دمى
ورائحة الأزرق والأبيض
بين مسامات جلدى..
وصهيللللللللللللللللللللللههههه نجوى
تضرب ملامحى..
أصداء الصوت الباقى ..
يخترق سدمى



الجسد الكولاجى يتبين الطريق..
يحوم حولك يا بؤرة الأزرق..
فى الزوايا المبعثرة ..
يدور قريباً منك..



فى الدوامات الرمادية التى تخفيك عنه..
يزيح أكوام الضباب العالقة..
يسبح فى إتجاه زرقتك المتوهجة البعيدة
يحاول أن يستوضح إشاراتك اللونية..
.
.
تعب الجسد الكولاجى من المراوغة..
يبدو مصدوم !!



هو لا يوقن بشىء..
سوى أن أمراً يراوده
يلعثمه فى الطريق نحو زرقتك الأبعدية..
هو يريد أن يتجرد فيها..ولا يعرف كيف..
فهل أنت هو ؟
هل يدك هذى الممدودة ؟
أم يده هو ؟
أين أنت فيه..وأين هو ؟
أهذا صوتك أم صوته؟
لما تبدو الأشياء غير الأشياء ؟



الجسد الكولاجى ينهض..
يقترب




يتناثر الماكياج..
يرقص
يقترب..
تنفلت الألوان
يتمايل عطراً ضوئياً..نحو الزرقة..



يقترب..
ويقترب..
الجسد الكولاجى أوشك على الإنهيار..
يريد أن يتداخل  فى أبعادك السماوية..
على بوابة اليقين المفتوحة على مصراعيها 
يستهويه أن يتوحد مع زرقتك..كولاجياً..
لا إحتراقاً ولا إختراقاً..
لا إنسحاقاً..
بل تداخلاً عبثياً..
هذا التداخل الذى فى وجودك يبعد..
يصبح قلقاً غائياً..
ويقترب فى بعدك
يصبح غياباً مستحضراً
فلا زرقة لك..
ولا زرقة له..
فالأزرق لا يوجد إلا بوجوده فيك وفيه سوياً..

الأزرق نجهله ويعلمنا..



الجسد الكولاجى يصعد..
لم يلمس شيئاً
لا تحمله أرضاً..
هل كانت زرقتك وهماً؟



يرنو الآن نحو قلبك مباشرة
يحاول أن يمسك ضوءا لا يدريه



ولكنك تراه..
ويراه..
ما هذه الرقصة ؟
هل هى الرقصة الأخيرة؟
هل هى الرقصة الأرقة؟
أم هى العمر عندما يبدو لحظة؟



رقصة الجسد الأخيرة تنعكس عليك..



شىء فيها يختبىء فى زرقة حنانيك..
مابين شهيقك وزفيرك..
يسكن شفتيك..



هل هى الرقصة الأخيرة ؟
.
.
.
الجسد الكولاجى يسبح بعيداً عنك..
يغوص فى أعماق الماء
ويعود لمستقره



...*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" على حافةِ الرقص "
- مدخل .. للرقصةِ الكرتونية -

قال لها ..

ترقصي ؟

أرقص ..

لو أنَّ الرقصةَ كرتونية ..

ترقصي ؟

أرقص ..

غصب عني .. أرقص*






*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> *" على حافةِ الرقص "
> - مدخل .. للرقصةِ الكرتونية -
> 
> قال لها ..
> 
> ترقصي ؟
> 
> أرقص ..
> 
> ...




_
وبدأت هى رقصتها


يده تلامس  يدها


تمسكها


تلتهمها



_
_


 صار يعيش رقصتها








ساد اللون الأحمر فى كل حركه من حركاتهما

وكأنهما تحولا لثيران تشتاق الدم

حين يصرع الميتادور الثور





فيهلل الجمهور

ويصرخ

ويلقون عليه بالزهور

ويخرج هو مزهوا 



مصارعة نيران جسدهما

صارت اشد حراره من مصارعة الثيران الأسبانيه

ورقصتهاصارت كرقص الراقصه الغجريه







لم يكن هناك مفر أن يدخل هو بإرادته لمصحه نفسيه

يعالج فيها من إندماج الالوان

من الإدمان الجسدى المجنون

الوحوش تتجمع داخل رغباته

لاهثا وراء جنون 


ألوانها


 حركاتها




إذن

لامفر من مصحه نفسيه


_

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
لم تنتهِ الرقصةُ بعد
وهل بدأت ؟
نحن مازلنا خارج الرقصةِ
هذه هي فوضى الرقصِِ على حافتِها

" الرقصةُ الكرتونيةُ "

- المشهدُ الخامس -

خمسون لوحة للوجه
عشرون للعين
ثلاثون للشفاه
تسعون للأطراف

هكذا ظل يرسمُ المرأةَ الكرتونيةَ
ثم راحَ يُرِّتُبُ اللوحاتِ ..
على سُلَّم العين

في اللوحة الثلاثين للوجه
امتلأ وجهُ المرأةِ الكرتونيةِ بالماكياجِ تماماً
في اللوحة الثالثةِ للعين
كانت عينُ المرأةُ قد ذابت في عينيهِ البيضاء
في اللوحةِ العشرين للشفاه
المرأةُ الكرتونيةُ استقبلت عنقوداً من القُبَل

ومع صهيل الموسيقى الزرقاء ..








بدأت لوحاتُ الأطرافِ تتحركُ في بُطءٍ

كان يضيفُ اللوحةَ بعد اللوحة
والمرأةُ الكرتونية ..
 تطاوعُ اتجاهاتِ الترتيبِ بدِقَّة
.
.
.
وهي الآن تستجيبُ لرقصتِهِ

لكن شفتيها لم تكن تستجيبُ لحروفِه
أعادَ ترتيبَ اللوحاتِ ..
لم تستجب
وحين بدأ يُلَوِّنُ شفتيها بإصبَعِه

صَعَدَتْ على حافةِ رقصتِها الكرتونيةِ .. 


ترقصي ؟

أرقص ..

لو أنَّ الرقصةَ كرتونية ..

ترقصي ؟

أرقص ..


أعادت المرأة ترتيبَ لوحاتِها الكرتونيةِ
وراحت تراقِصُهُ في جنون ..*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*ترقصى..أرقص..*




*الرقصة لم تبدأ بعد..
فلم تكن الأخيرة..
ولن تكون..
فاللوحة وحشية
أطرافها زرقاء
وألوانها عبثية
والزرقة تنسحب عليها
فى عفوية..

ستبدأ 



ستبدأ
ستبدأ
ستبدأ 
ستبدأ عما قليل
وتتناثر الألوان ..
حول الراقصة الكرتونية
.
.
.
ستبدأ فى جنون 
*

----------


## اليمامة

*على سلم العين*
*وقف*
*.
.*

*

تناول اللوحة الثلاثون للوجه
يتأمل فى مكياجها الكثيف
بعيونه البيضاء..



اقترب من اللوحة تماماً..
ظل يحدق فى الوجه الماكياجى لحظات..
يتراجع..

التقط اللوحة الثالثة للعين



بُنية خضراء
رتبها على الوجه الغارق فى الألوان




امتدت خضرتها البنية
لتذوب فى بياض عينيه 
الذى يدور فى تجدرها البُنى..

.
.

بَرَق الوجه الكرتونى..
وتناثر الماكياج


فى اللوحة العشرين للشفاة



تململت الشفاة المرتعدة
التفت إليها
لم تنتظره ليلتقطها
طارت
و...
وصهللة زرقاء جالت
صهيللللللللللللللللللللللههههه 

كان كلما رتب لوحة بجانب لوحة



تصحو المرأة الكرتونية
وتتحرك فى تؤدة نحو الحافة..



فتلمع عيناه البيضاء المحمومة
وتصعد همهمه زرقاء

.....
...
..
.


اكتمل الترتيب



يتراجع..
يتراجع..

تتبعه..
العين البنية ..
للمرأة الكرتونية الشهباء




الأبيض فى عينيه يسيل
فتزداد حركة اللوحات الكرتونية
وتدور..
وتعيد المرأة الكولاجية الترتيب..



فجأة ..
تتوقف..



عاد ليقترب
ويقترب..
ويقترب..
.
.
.

يرفع اصبعه الملون فى الهواء..
وفوق شفتيها راح  يلعب كالمجنون
يلونها باللون القرمزى الغامق..
الفتان..





وإذ يفعل تترتب اللوحات..




تمتلأ الأجزاء
وتدور المرأة الكرتونية
تترتب الأجزاء الكولاجية..
وتدور..وتدور..



الآن..

امتلأت اللوحة تماًماً
ومدت المرأة الكرتونية ..
أطرافها على حافتها ..
الخطرة..



مد يده المنسحبة ببطء نحو الحافة..
فقفزت المرأة ..
خارج المشهد الكرتونى الخامس


نظرت حولها..
اتجهت إليه فى عبث..
وراحت تراقصه فى جنون



ماكياج وجهها
يلامسه..
ويتناثر..
يقترب..
ويلثم وجهه ببقع الألوان الوحشية




يدها ممدودة على يده
والأخرى على خصرها الغائر..
 وتترك بقع أزرق..
ثائر..
.
..
...
....
.....

فجأة..
تتوقف الرقصة ..



ترتعش المرأة الكرتونية
تشهق..
تتشبث بالزرقة
وتفكيكية تجعلها تحوم فى جنون

...
..
.

ينهار الترتيب الآنى..
انهار الترتيب تماماً..
تسقط المرأة الكرتونية..



واللون القرمزى القانى للشفاة
يسيل فوق جسدها الكولاجى المنهار

وقف..
يحدق..


طارت قسمات وجهه نحوها



فوق الأجزاء المنهارة
والعين البيضاء تسيل ..
على الجسد الكرتونى المتفكك 
 القابع فى صمت رمادى
يطفىء..وينير..
.
.
.

نهض بلا اكتراث
اتجه للوحات الوجه الخمسين
والعشرون للعين
والثلاثون للشفاة
والتسعون للأطراف
..
..

بدأ يرسم من جديد



المرأة الكرتونية



ويعيد ترتيب اللوحات ..
على سلم العين
...
..
.
.
.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *" على هامش فوضى الرقص "* 
> *- الرقصةُ البيضاء -*
> 
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
رقصتُكَ ...! 



رقصتُكَ ....!! 




رقصتُكَ.....!!!! 



رقصتُكَ.... جنون ..وفنون.. وآلااااام 

رقصتُكَ ....حياة ..وخلود.. وفناااااء 

رقصتُكَ.... خطواتها طائرة.... وسكناتها ثائرة 



ما عدتُ أعرف.. أى الرقصات تقلعنى ...تنثرنى ...تقسمنى أجزاء وتحيلنى لضيااااااء 


الرقص.. صار يطعن الكبرياء ....ويبتز الحياء 

يراوده عن نفسه و(يهيتُ) له فى إغفاااااء 


الرقص ...صار كارثة جسدية وشعرية ....وإنسانية 


الرقص صار ... 

. 


. 


.  








إبتهااااااااااال
 


فى سماوات حب ...شرس 

يبتاع حنانه من فوهات البراكين 

المشتعلة ناراً ورماداً ...وسواداً ... يلون الأشياء 


ما عدتُ أعرف ...أيها الراقص المتعبد فى محراب الجسد والألوان والنغمات .....والإنساااااان 


أيُّكم الراقصُ والرقصةُ وأين هى .... أين هى

الرااااااااااقصة... والمكااااااااان 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
" كولاجٌ .. لِرَجُلِ يُراقصُ امرأة "





في كوبٍ ممتلئٍ حتى النصف
سقطت عيني تبحثُ عن بعضِ الصُّوَر

لاتعنيني صُوَرُ الوطنِ ولا التاريخ
ولاتعنيني صُوَرُ تعلنُ عن بدِْ الحربِ
ولايعنيني النصرُ الراكضُ فوق الهزائم

هذه صورةٌ للبحرِ
حين كان يبني المدينةَ الأولى

وهذه صورةٌ للنساءِ 
 في طابورِ المساءِ يصنعنَ الأطفالَ 
من الرغبةِ واللبنِ المُتْعَب
والرجالُ يوزعونهُم على الخرائط

وهذه صورةٌ للحب والكُرْهِ
والهذيانِ والجنون
والإبتعادِ والإقتراب

وهذه صورةٌ للإيمان والإلحادِ
واختراعِ الآلهة ..

وهذه صورةٌ تحكي عن الإبداعِ الفرعوني
 والصيني والفرنسي
في مسيرة تملؤها الموسيقى الألمانية
وهي تعزفُ رقصةً أسطوريةً إغريقية


كولاجٌ يتحركُ فوق درجاتِ سُلَّمِ العين
مُعْلِناً عن بدءِ السينما ..

صهيلللللللههههههههههه



هذا هو صهيلُ امتطاءِ الأزمنة
واستطاعةُ العينِ أن تجمعَ كُلَّ الأمكنة
في لونِها الأبيض ..




لازالت بعضُ الصُّوَرِ تُراودُ عيني
وتمُدُّ حبالَ الألوانِ 
وتتشيثُ باللوحةِ

" دراما الصُّوَر "

هاهي بعضُ الصُّوَرِ هنالك تحتسي القهوةَ
تحكي عن لحظةِ التقاطها الأولى
عن قُبْلَةِ من الظلالِ والضوء
عن رحلةِ فوق الماءِ
عن بعضِ الأصحاب يلهون ويثرثرون
عن جلسةٍ عائليةِ كانت

والصُّوَرُ التي مَلَّت الثبات
انفجرت ..
وكل من فيها عابثون 
يبحثون 
ربما .. عن لحظةِ الإلتقاطِ الأولى
أو ربما .. عن لحظةِ التقاطٍ جديدة

هذا العالمُ تُثقلُه الصُّوَرُ التي انغلقت على من فيها
والصُّوَرُ التي انفتحت
مات من فيها .. لاختلافِ الضوءِ والموسيقى

الظلالُ تسيحُ ..
والماكياجُ يسيحُ
والأجسادُ تُصبحُ كولاجية

ماذا يعنيني ؟
!!!!!!!

وها هي عيني ..
تخرجُ من الكوبِ ..
بيضاء
وكُلُّ تلك الصُّوَرِ هنالك في الماء


كولاجٌ ..
 لرَجُلٍ ..
يُراقصُ امرأة ..





ويمتطيان الأزمنةَ والأمكنة*

*حُبَّاً

ضحكاً

وبكاء*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*


أحلق فى المدى البعيد الذى اختلقته الرؤى
مُجَنّحة كالخطيئة فى أعين المنتظرين فى باحة الدبيح
مثلما صهرتنى الليالى من - أرقها - نور ونار..
لفظتنى كما حلم أشعث أغبر..
قادم من واحة الغيب
تقول لى إذا شئت كونى
سأكـــــون
ريشة فى جناح رسول..
حط من سفر كى يستريح
نبوءة تجىء بلا موعد..
تفصح عن ذاتها
ويرتد كل إلى ذاته
فتبرأ الروح..
إذ تتجلى بجوى التباريح
هكذا ..
تتلقفنى المرايا
وتعاكسنى
وأعاكسها فى وضع الجنون
ثمة غلالة حنون..
تغطى احساسى الجريح
.
.
.
أعد نفسى لرقصة الوداع المقدس
فى آخر مدارات الوجع النهائى
عند منعطف المنون
مستأنسة بأصابع تلامس خصرى..
فتجعلنى بين السماء والأرض 
أكون..
بأصابع تلون شفتاى
فتتشكل أنوثتى بجنون
بأصابع ترمينى فى الماء
فأسير فوقه..
على بكاء روحى المهزوم
.
.
.
حلم محتمل..
ليس فى الزمان الذى يقبع فى الذاكرة..
ولا فى أى زمان سيجىء
صورة لا تشبه نقصانها عُكِست
ولا نقيضة لها من قبل خُلقت
صورة لا تتشابه كنتها 
هل ستكون؟!!
.
.

الآن ..
أنا بغير ألوان ولا ماكياج..
كأننى الوردة الحمراء المزروعة فى الأعماق ..
ويتصفى دمها..
كأننى النجم الخافت..
يرتع بين أصداء المرايا..
ويضيع
لا زورق يأخذنى من عرض البحر..
ولا حتى أجيد الموت السريع...
.
.

الآن..
أنا كالفراشة الهاربة من حلمها..
إلى وجع الطريق..
تغطى بقع الظل ثوبى..
فأعتذر للشمس عن المغيب..
نفس الأصابع..تفتح عينى..
تغلق قلبى..تغلق عينى..تفتح قلبى..
تفتح عينى..تفتح قلبى..
تفتحهما الإثنان سوياً
وأنا فى موعد اللقا
أنتظر عند المنعطف..
ربما عدت..ربما رجعت..
وكيف عند المنعطف يكون الرجوع ..
وكيف ينسحب الظل من شمس ثوبى 
عند نقطة الرجوع  ؟
.
.
.

أعود لأحلق..
أحلق فى المدى الذى صنعته الرؤى..
شُعلة تُحيى السكون
تطرفاً لا يستطع الرمادية..
ماذا علىّ أن أكون..
ورائحة الأصابع مازالت مُلّحة !!
تلتهم الماكياج
وتلتصق فيها صورى الكولاجية..
.
.
سأكون..
ها...خذ ألوانى..
خذ كل منمنماتى 
أجِد الترتيب..
لون الشفاه
ومرّغ أحزانى بضياءاتك الروحية 
.
.
.

خذ كل أجزائى الكرتونية
واترك لى رائحتك الزرقاء..
الخالدة..






أوه فورتونا
وبكاء الروح الوحشى
.
.
روح..
تعتصر فى حناياها البرتقالة المضيئة
بكل قسوة الدنيا وحنانها..
أوه فورتونا..
أوه فورتونا..
أوه فورتونا..*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" مدخلُ .. إلى رقصةِ الظل "*

*- عبثُ الظلال -*




*
إن أنت في اتجاهِ الشمسِ
الظلالُ تجري وراءك
لاتستطيعك
تقتُلُها 
تأكلُها أقدامُكَ
تلتفُ عليها رقصتُكَ الوحشيةُ
تصعدُها نحو الضوء
الضوءِ
الضوءِ
الضوءْ*




*هكذا تعصيك اللوحةُ 
وتفرُّ الألوانُ من عينيك
نحو لوحةٍ جديدة*






*هكذا تُوزِّعُ أقدامُكَ الظلالَ في الأمكنة
- بعضاَ منكَ -
من هذا العبثِ الذي يُحرَِكُ ألوانَكَ


في اتجاهِ الأزرق
- العالمُ .. وامرأة -*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*


هيا نفاجىء أرواحنا الراكضة نحو الشمس..
ونسبق ظلنا..
حيث لا ظل فوق الشمس 
يتبعنا ويبقى..



  تتآكل الظلال..ونحن لم ندخل ولم نخرج
هى تخرج منا..تدخل فينا..
لا تعنينا ..لا تلهينا
بينما نحن نتنفس الحياة
ونحلم ليلاً ونهاراً
ونجوب العالم أمكنة وأزمنة..
حرية وعشق
وصلاة..




هيا نغرق فى ابتهالاتنا..ورسمنا..
ورقصنا..
نحدق فى الألوان  ..
نحدق فى الأرجوانى..أحمر..
يحدق فينا ..أصفر..
نتأمل فى القرمزى..أخضر
ينعكس علينا..أشقر
هكذا نتلاعب بالألوان وتلعبنا 
فى الظل..نحو الضوء..إلى الشمس..
فالألوان هى حقيقة أرواحنا
وهوانا..



تعالى نقف فوق الشمس
نرى كوكبنا يتمطى..
ويصحوا سكانه..
ينهمكون فى السير..
فى شوارع مدينتنا التى تركناها وراءنا..
يبحثون ليلاً عن ظلالهم ..
أسفل المصابيح الباهتة
يلهثون وراءها
لعلهم يجدون ما ضاع منهم..
ولو وجودوه..فهل يجدوا أنفسهم ؟



نحن من علو..
نشاهد ظلنا الذى يبحث هو عنا
" أبيضاً – أزرقاً " كان يبرق
رقبناه وهو يفتش فى الأرض 
ونحن لا نكترث..
نضيع فى أنفسنا..
نتدثر فى الشمس وتتدثر فينا
ونرقص على الصهللة الخالدة
التى يردد صداها فينا
..الله..








أدخِلنى رقصَتَك




*

----------


## اليمامة

*




هنا ..
جئت
لأموت وأحيا..
وتعتصرنى الآه
أصرخ
كلما أوجَعتَنى
فأتسلق جدران الحياة..


هنا ..
تنزلق قدمى فى عمق الماء..
أتنفس ورداً ونسيماً وضياء
هل تسكن فى الأعماق؟
أُخرج للسطح..
فلا يزال فى الرمل ماؤك 
والأصابع..
أُخرج
ثمة وهج يشتعل فى  المدامع


هسهسة الريح  بجوارى..
من خلف النافذة
تحرض ملامحى على السؤال..
هل هناك عمر بعد العمر ؟
هل أنت بعدك أنت ؟
هل أنا بعدى أنا ؟



هكذا يعذبنى السؤال 


الآن أنت مثل ظلك مرتين
أو أكثر..





أوه  فورتونااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
" فوضى الرقصِ .. رقصةُ الظلالِ الخامسة "

- إن تركَبَكَ الشمسُ وتركبَها.. فلا ظل لَكْ -



قالت ..

من أنتَ في هذهِ الظلال ؟

ولماذا ....... ؟

لماذا ظلِّكَ الخامسُ هو الذي ..
يلتفُّ على خصري يُراقصُني ؟



والرابعُ يعيدُ ترتيبَ ألواني 
ويجمعُ كولاجَ العالمِ .. وجسدي ؟



والسادسُ يلمسُ روحي
- طفلةٌ ينامُ وجهُها فوق سُلَّمِ الماكياج - ؟



لماذا ظِلِّكَ الثالثُ يضربُ البحرَ
ويصعدُني من أوَّلِ قَدَمي ؟



ولماذا ظِلُّكَ الثاني يمتدُ أمامي ظلاًً لي 


ولماذا ظِلُّكَ السابعُ أراهُ ولايراني ؟!!




أينَ جسدُكَ .. أينَ ؟
وأين ظَلُّكَ الأولُ .. أين ؟

 أبحثُ عنكَ




أَكُلُّ هذي الشموس تراك؟!!

شمسٌ تركبُكَ
وشمسٌ تتْبَعُكَ
وشمسٌ تجُرُّ في اتجاه الشمس خُطاكَ

لاشمس هنااااااالك .. لاشمس هناك

وهذه الشمسٌ التي تستجديك النارَ والضوءَ
تستجديكَ أن تركبَها
وهذه الشمسٌ التي تنامُ في كُلِّ لوحاتِكَ
وهذه الشمسُ التي تمسِكُها ؟!!

كيف استطعتَ أن تجعلَ كُلَّ هذه الشموسٍ
تفتحُ عينيكَ لتراك ؟
وكيف استطعت أن ترسُمَ ما لاتراهُ ..



 رقصةً وأُغنية
وجنوناً وحِراك ؟
 كيف استطاع صهيلُك أن يعتلي الموسيقى
ويصعدَ سُلَّمُ الحياةِ والموتِ والحياااااااةْ ..

الحياةُ صداااااااك 

صوتُك ينفجرُ فيأكلُ الأصوات
يأكُلُكَ

 ويأكُلُني




 ويأكُلُنا ؟!!
يأكُلُنا ..
يأكُلُنا ..
يأكُلُنااااااا

- أزمنةٌ .. أمكنةٌ .. كلمات -

ياسيدي ..

يا أوَّلَ الظِّلِّ افتح ظلالَكَ الزرقاءَ عَلَيْ



افتح ماقبل أوَّل الرقصةِ
مابعد آخر الألوان
وافتح عيونَك البيضاءَ
.
.
.
كي نرى ..
.
.
.
كي أراك

وراحت تُراقِصُني

تدور تدور تدور
وتختصرُ ماكياجَها
وجسدَها الكولاجيُّ
.
.
.
أبيض



*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*لا...

ظِلك الخامس

لا...

ظِلك الثالث

و...

الثانى




و...

الرابع

و...

السادس



لا..


السابع


فالظل الأول

يتحول..

فى دمى



كالضوء الخافى 

المخفى 
المتخفى
رقصته
صهللته
صورته
خطوته
ترتيبه
ألوانه
زرقته
جوانيته
برانيته
و...
....
....

الضوء الخافى

المخفى 
المتخفى
لا يكفى..
أو يستكفى



....
....

الظل الأول



ملك

يتجول فى الملكوت
حين يعرى الضوء
وحين يغطى الضوء
بإيقاع بدائى
على الصهللة الزرقاء
ووهج " نوستاليجيا " الماكياج
وشفاه التوت

......
.......
.......
و...
الضوء
الخافى
المخفى
المتخفى
كالشفرة بين الشفتين
بين ضدين
بين حدين
بين ظلين
ينفى
كى يثبت



...
...
يثبت
كى ينفى




هكذا كانت أراقص ظلك الأول ..ويراقصنى
- رقصة حول العالم -



وعند الشمس
عرفت أين جسدك !!





*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> _
> وبدأت هى رقصتها
> 
> 
> يده تلامس  يدها
> 
> 
> تمسكها
> 
> ...


*" على هامش الجسد "
- خارج الرقصة -



التي لم تبدأ - يميناً - من درجةِ الصول*

*
هذي المرأةُ تبني رقصَتَها
لوناً فوق اللونِ ..
وعطراً فوق العطرِ ..
تحاولُ أن تركبَ ظِلِّي

أتراقصُهُ ؟





أم أنَّ الشمسَ ستأكلُ صورتَها من عيني ؟
وتمحو الماكياجَ من اللوحةِ .. ؟


قالت..
الشمسُ لَكْ
وظلالُكَ لي

الماكياجُ لَكْ
والرقصةُ لي

وكنتُ مابين ظَلِّيَ الأوَّل
وجسدي الأخير ..
أرسمُ ما لم أكن أراه

وعند حافةِ الجسدِ
عرفتُ أنني لم أرسمْ قَطْ
وأنَّ اللوحاتِ كانت فارغة
 وأنَّ العيونَ التي اندهَشَتْ لهذا الفراغِ
لم تَكُ عيني ..*

*قالت ..

متى ستعرفُ .. ؟*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" الرقصةُ تنفتحُ على رقصة "

- لاشئ يستوقفُ الرقصةَ -*


*يقول ظلَّي الأول ..*





*هذي رقصتُك*

*




فهل يعنيكَ من يدخلُها ؟
هل يعنيكَ من ينظرُ عليها ؟
أو يمشي على حوافِها ؟*

*لاشئ يستوقفُ رقصتَكَ المُشتعلةَ
لا الماءُ ولا النارُ
ولا حتى أغنيةٌ تستوقفُ هذا الإيقاعَ المُدبَّب

لكن الرقصةَ تستلزمُ خصراً ويداً
وبعضاً من الماكياجِ
يُشعلُ أوَّلَ الإيقاعِ*





*ياصاحبَ الإيقاعِ هل تبحثَ عن إيقاعاتٍ
لاتستطيعُكَ ؟
وإيقاعُكَ دائرةٌ تمتدُ وتتسعُ وتمتدُ وتمتدُ

وتم

تد

دووووووووووووووووو .......*


*لكني أُراقِصُها





من؟

أوَتَسْألُني ؟*
*
ياصاحبَ الإيقاعِ
أسألُكَ من تُراقُصُكَ ؟
رقصتُكَ الوهميةُ أنت فقط

أنتَ وأنتَ وأنتَ
وأنتَ تُراقصُ أنتَ
وأنتَ تُراقِصُكَ





والرقصةُ تضحكُ
وتطاوعُ الخيوطَ التي بينها وبين أصابِعك
الخيوطَ التي بينكَ وبينكَ*


*لاشئ لَكْ
لاشئ لي
وكُلُّ شئِ لَكْ
وكُلُّ شئٍ لي*


*ياسَيِّدَ الإيقاعِ

إفتح رقصَتَكَ على العالَمِ

ماأروع هذا اليقين

- هذا الوَهْم -*





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*


الشمس المتوهجة التى ..
عربدت فى مجاهلها ظلالنا
لا تزال حمرتها تغشى الروح..
لا تزال آثارنا فوقها
تنثر فى الهواء خلودها..
لا تزال حمم أشواقها الحمراء
تطرح فى عيونى الوهم..
والزرقة



لا تزال ظلالى هناك ..
تبحث عن ضفافك

.

.

.

.


تنقرض الألوان الصفراء..الباهتة
تنقرض الألوان السوداء..المرتعشة
تنقرض كل الأشياء
ولا ينقرض الأبيض..



ألتحفه..
وحده يبقى اللون الحى ..الذى لا يزن فراغ
لون يلقى به ظلك العملاق علىّ..
يمسك مقود حركته الممتلئة فىّ
يسابقه..يمتصه..لا يستكفى منه..
ويلوح فى كل مرة يمتصه فيها
 بعلامة النصر ..

.
.
.

فى واحدة من سرياليات العمر..
اسقطنى الظل العملاق بالمصادفة..



دون قصد
وهو يمتص أبيضى..
وبقى هو فوقها..
فوق الشمس..
 التى انطفأت حمرتها دفعة واحدة
يبحث عن أبيض ..
يصارعه بلا ملل..





الزرقة الخالدة التى خصبّت ظلى
فخضبّت قلبى بالدماء..
" هى الأصل "



سأظل أغرسها
حين نكتفى بالسكات أمام علب الحب المصورة..
ونحن نمرر أكوام الماكياج والكولاج
عبر غصة حلوقنا..
أو حين يكفينا الحديث
عن محاسن الرقصات الفائتة
نحن الجالسين
على مقاعد..الذاكرة الملحة





لن يفيد السقوط..
ولا السكوت..
فإيمانى بالأبيض ملء قلبى ..
لا ليمتلأ القلب به..
وإنما ليستفيض عليه..
...*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" على هامش الرقصةِ "*

*الغبيُّ ..*





*
كُلَّما حاصرتُهُ الأوسمةُ

- تأكلُهُ -

يصبحُ أكثر غباءَا

فيعودُ ليمسحَ كُلَّ اللوحاتِ

وينسى أنَّ امرأةً في اللوحةِ الزرقاء تُراقصُهُ




هكذا يعرفُ ..

- كُلَّما عاد ليدخلَ رقصتَهُ -

 أنَّ الإيقاعَ انكسرَ

وأنَّ الألوانَ تهبطُ من أعلى درجاتِ السُّلَّم

تدخلُ عينيه ..

كي يرى

الغبيُّ .. يرى

صهيييييللللهههههههههههه




فهل يُختصرُ الوطنُ في خريطةٍ .. ؟
وهل تُختصرُ المرأةُ في جسد .. ؟
وهل يُختصرُ البحرُ في ماء .. ؟
وهل هذا الظِّلُّ العملاقُ ..
لــ ..
شبحٍ ...... ؟

وهل

سيعودُ الغبيُّ

لتأكُلَهُ الأوسمة .. ؟

*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" رقصةُ الجليد "*

*- هل يسيرُ الجليدُ في اتجاهِ الشَّمس .. !! متى .. ؟ -*




*قالت ..
هل تسقطُني .. ؟
فانصهرَ في اتجاهِ السقوطِ
فاتحاً رقصتَهُ ...
فانْصَهَرَتْ ...
*


*هذي المرأةُ ..
تنظرُ من ثُقبِ ماكياجِها
على عيني ..

هذي المرأةُ
تُراودُ إيقاعَ الرقصةِ
تلتفُّ 
وتلتفُّ 
وتلتفُ
ولأنها لم تقترب
فهي الآن تلتفُّ على نفسها

قالت ..
أتُراقِصُني ؟

لكن امرأةً فَرَشَتْ رقصتَها تحت ذراعي
وفوق إيقاعي .. رَسَمَتْ أغنيةً
بين الرقصتين
بين الرقصةِ والرقصةِ
بين الرقصةِ

قالت ..
أتُراقِصُني ؟

كانت رقصتُها تمتدُّ جليداً تمتدُّ
والجسدُ الكولاجيُّ يحاولُ ..
أن يتناثر في جسدي
لكن الرقصةَ
تتحولُ أبطأ
أبطأ
أبطأ
أبطأ

ستوووووووب

" لابد من إعادةِ دوران الزمبلك "

هكذا قالت المرأةُ

وقد تَحَوَّلَتْ إلى ماء
*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*[SIZE="4"]هذى المرأة بئر



لايشرب منها ..إلا من يسقط فيها
هذى المرأة تمتلك القدرة
 لتشرب كل الألوان المنهارة
لا تعكسها.. 
حين تنسال من الأعلى للأسفل
ولا تغرقها ..لا تملؤها
هى تبتلعها..
لا تتلون مياهها الزرقاء ..
على هذا الإيقاع الذى لا تعرفه
لا يتلون قاعها إلا بما يرسب فيها

وما يرسب فيها !!!!

لا يرسب فى قاعها شىء
حين لا يهترىء الماء ..لا يهتز..ولا ينفتح عليها
ولا يقلبه فيها طوفان اللون الواهم..
حين يحوى بئرها صدى الإيقاع المستوحش
ويشتته..تحت بصيرته
لا يفلته
يحرره.. يسكته..
لا يطلقه
.
.
.

هذى المرأة تعرف تعرف ترتيب الإيقاعات



تعرف من قبل جنونها..
وما بعد خفوتها..
تعرف لها إحتواء من كل الجهات غير المعتادة
لا الأربعة
لا الستة
لا العشرون
لا من كل الجهات التى تدخل منها إليها
بل من الجهة الوحيدة 
التى تطل منها عليها
من عند إيقاعه
حين يرفع رايته التى توزع فى الشتات
النار والأمل..





هذى المرأة تعرف بقلبها..
بكل هذا الكيان الذى يخبز الحياة 
.
.
.

هى..
لا يعنيها 
تلك اللوحات الممسوحة
ولا هذه المقامات المحفوظة
ولا تكترث باقتفاء الآثار الخلفية
التى تلهيها عن أبجديته..
.
.
.

هى لن تسمح لأن يدهس مكياجها 
تلك الألوان الرفات
التى هجرها أصحابها
وتركوا بقاياها على الأرض للجياع
.
.
.

هى لن يسكتها هذا الصخب الميكانيكى المفاجىء
فللكولاج فيها وهج ..خارق
صنعه..وحده..
حين كان يعيد كرتونيتها
يعيد تحريكها بألوانه
.
.
.
.



وهاهو الكولاج فيها الآن يتحرك..لا يهدأ
حركة تزوووم..تحووووم
تهمههههم..
تعيد الإمتلاء ببطء
تعبأ الأجزاء..
تدير الجسد..تديره..
كلما اقترب منها الصهيييييللللهههههههههههه

...........
......
....
..

ويدور الجسد ..
وتقترب الزرقة القاتمة
وتشتد قتامتها..
تحت مساقط الضوء الكثيفة
تشتد..
تشتدددددددددد
يدووور الجسد...



ويتردد فى القرب لهث الإيقاع..
يسرع الجسد..
يسرررع..
يسررررع
يلف كالمجنون
يعيد الترتيب كالمحموم
يتشكل بذهول
يسرع
يسرررررع



يسرررررررررررررررررررع
.
.
.

آآآآه
وانهار الجسد أخيرا 
[/SIZE]


حين التقت النهاية بالبداية
والتحمت على هذا المنحنى الضيق..
نحو عمق الرقصة الأبعد
تلك التى دارت فى مدارها المرسوم
فى دنيا تنمو..وتتشكل حولها 
فى دنيا كدنيا الله
من شوق بنى الأرض قامت
وتغطيها سماء
انفتح ثغرها بعواء عربيد
على اللحن الأزرق
الذى هز الأرجاء
وأشعل حمرة جديدة فى الأعماق
.
.
.

تتهادى الرقصة 



على آخر حواف اللوحة
تحت آفاق الشموس والنجوم 
المتساقطة فى الأركان البعيدة

على صدى الأغنيات المنثالة بغزارة 
فهنا أغنية تقسم أن تبث فى الثلج شمساً
لن تذوب

وهنا أغنية تؤمن بالفجر القابع دوماً..
على صدى الرياح المهاجرة

وهنا أغنية تصفع بالإصرار
كل الإختصارات السطحية..
والنفسية
.
.
.
هاهو الإيقاع



يتمايل أخيراً
بالسلامة


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" فوضى رقصةِ البُرتقان "*


*الآنَ الآنَ الآنَ الآنَ 
تعانقُهُ الألحان ..
الآنَ الآنَ الآنَ يموتُ على خاصرةِ الريحِ
ويمضي الأنَ الآنَ فلا أغنيةٌ تحملُ رقصَتَها الآن*

* الآاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

لن يجدي صهيلُ الأمسِ ولا كاااااااااااااااااان*




*هل يعبثُ هذا الوجهُ وهذا الماكياجُ  
وهذا الإيقاعُ المُترنِّحُ فوق الألوان

هذا البحرُ يحاولُ أن يغرقَ في جسدي الآن*





*بحاااااااااااااااهههههههههههوللل
يحاااااااااااااااهههههههههههوههههههللللللللللللللل  لللل

ياااااااااااااااااعبثَ الرقصِ وفوضى الكولااااااااج
*

*الآنَ الآنَ الآنَ الآنَ يحاولُ أن يأكلَ كُلَّ الماءِ
وهذا الخجلَ الوحْشيَّ لنبضِ امرأةِ
ألقَتْ في عينيهِ العُرْي وَرَحَلَتْ

الآنَ يُعاوِدُ ترتيبَ القُبَلِ على الشفتين
ويكتبُ تاريخاً يبداُ من آخرِهِ الآنَ على أنفِ ولسان



والآنَ الآنَ الآنَ سيُلقي أغنيةً في منتصفِ اللوحةِ فوق الهذيان
تُشعِلُهُ عند الخصرٍ يدٌ تلتَفُّ على الرقصةِ تفتحُها الآن*







*الآنَ الآااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
*
الجسدُ الكولاجيُّ الكرتونيُّ يشاكِسُ كُلَّ الصُّوَرِ ويرفضُ هذا الترتيب

ويغييييييييييييييييييييب

من صَنَعَ الكادرَ الماءَ هديراً من رُمَّان

ويغيييييييييييييييييييب

الآنَ الآنَ الآنَ وراءَ الأحمرِ والأصفرِ في عُمقِ مَمَرِ الْقان

ويغييييييييييييييييييب

بين الفصينِ الآنَ الآن الآن

خيطٌ أزرقُ يخترقُ البُرتقان
ويغيبُ يغيبُ يغيييييييييييب
الجسدُ الكولاجيُّ الكرتونيُّ يغييييييييييييييب

في  " طَعْمِ الكحول " 

*







*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*البرتقالة الحرون..
عندما شقتها حدة الزرقة
استحالت بين فصوصها بحر..
واستماتت البرتقالة ..
لؤلؤة على حافته
فتاب البحر..وثاب
آب عنها..وغاب
ثم أناب
وأدنى سواحله
إذ رأى على صدفتها علامة
هى فى قاموسه..
ربما..قيامة





هناك..
على شطفتها اليمين
بين بريقين مضيئين
لمعت الزرقة 
حين هاج الموج بالبشارة



وحمل إليها الآيات..
ومقامات الهوى..
نجوى الصبا..
واسرار الموجات
حكى الرقصات..
وكل حلاوات العمر
عمراً يضيع فى الماء..





شبت اللؤلؤة..
فى اتجاه البحر
فعربدت مياهه..
طارت منها ألف آه
تلحق ما بقى لها من حياة..





 بين جحيم الزرقة وحنانها..
 بين رحلة الولوج من اليقين للعبث..
ومن العبث لليقين..
 تحيا اللؤلؤة فى أعماق البحر..
وفى عمقها البرتقالى..ضى حزين



عطر وحنين..
وثقل الأنين..من قديم
من بدايات الآوان..
من شجن الروح فى ماء وطين..
إلا فى هذا البحر..إلا فى حدة الأزرق



تتماهى أشواقها
ويصبح للطين رقة..
وللروح شجو..
حين لا يمت الطين انتقاما..
مثلما لم يعش انتقاما
فكيف يحرض هذا البحر الطين..؟
حين لا يراعى فى اللؤلؤة
جسماً أو عظاما
مالهذا البحر لا يأكل لؤلؤته ؟
ولا يفنيها ؟
ألانها لن تموت مثل الباقيين انتقاما !!!!
ولن تعيش انهزاما !!!
حين يعيش الطين مستلهما للبحر..
مستهاما
هنا فقط..
تبقى اللؤلؤة فى القلب ضراما






ليت لؤلؤته ما شاءت عاشت أو نامت..
نوم حلم كان فيه..ويتنامى..
فإذ تفتح الجفون
يهوى منها فيض الزرقة..
انسانا..
تاركاً فى بقايا الحلم دويا..
وسلاما

...




*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" الرقصةُ اليُسرَى - رقصةُ الــ فا "*
*
الرقصةُ تفتحُ أبوابَ شتاءٍ يسيرُ ليلاً تحت الماءِ ..
 في حُضنِ امرأة*


*هذا الحرفُ فوق درجةِ الــ كاف
لونُهُ أزرقُ أزرقُ
يقتحمُ الماكياجَ ببطءٍ تتبعُهُ قَسوَة*

*هذي الدرجةُ في موسيقى الرقصةِ
تعزفُها أصابعُ العينِ اليُسرَى ..

فوق الشفتينِ وبينهما ..
يبدأُ هذا التانجو الأولُ
عزفاً مُنفرِداً 
على إيقاعِ التانجو الخامس*

*أرقُصُ ترقُصُ نرقُصُ
نرقُصُنا ..*





*ترقُصُنا الرقصةُ
نرقُصُهااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

*ألوانٌ تخترقُ الألوانَ
وتصعدُ ألوانٌ
تهبطُ في منتصفِ اللوحةِ

 في الجزءِ الأيسرِ طبلٌ 
يعملُ جاهداً على ترتيبِ الإيقاع وتندفِعُ نداءاتٌ
بين الحَرْفِ وبين الدرجةِ*

*هذا الحرفُ المُنفَلِتُ 
 المُنفَتِحُ على الدرجةِ
يعزفُ يعزفُ يعزفُ
ينفجِرُ الماكياجُ على عينٍ في عيني
تشربُ عُرْيَ الألوانِ*

* الرقصةُ تبلعُنااااااا
نبلَعُهااااااا*





*أعزفُ ترقصُ
ترقصُ اعزفُ
تمتلئُ اللوحةُ بالألوانِ الوحشيةِ
تمتلئُ ..*

* والآن يُحَدِّتُها عن عالمِ ما بعدَ الأبيض
وتُحَدِّتُه عن حرفٍ ينفلتُ من الكلماتِ
ويقفزُ من فوق السَّطْرِ
ليشربَ عُرْيَ البحرِِ ..
*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*
هذا الحرف اللامع..
يشتاق لحدة درجته..يقف عليها..
ويعزف من عند يسار الكاف الحمراء
فى ليلة أنس بنورية..
فيضىء العمق الداجى ..
ويصعد حمرتها المشبوبة..
لأعلى..أعلى مصاف الروح
لأقصى ما نبض من خفق الوجد
من أول بدء الدنيا ..من عند المهد..




يتخاطف على بريقه 
حمم الأنفاس المرتحلة
والآتية..
حتى لاقاه كالحلم لأول مرة..
وانضوى بقربه..فى هدوء الزئبق يشده إليه....
حنوناً..يعزف..
فى سكرة عين لا تبصر من مقلتها
إلا هذا الحرف..إلا هو..




يغير فى هندسة الخصر الكولاجى
ويمشط ثورة الشعر المجنون الكروم
فى صرخة آه..
كدندنات الأوتار المبحوحة..
تتبعها موسيقى تسكبنا
فى أبعاد الحياة




من همس شوبان
من هسهسة تراتيل الجان
جاءت ..واجتمعت
أدهشها طقوس الرقص الأنسى
الفتان





آه..
كيف تحول هذا الحرف لوتر يحمل كل الشوق..
يتمايل تحت سماء زرقاء ..يضوع فيها البرق
كيف تحولت فوضى الرقصة أنغاماً
فتماهى شىء فى شىء
وأدنى فى وقت لاشىء




وتصير الرقصة أحلاما
تتحول دفقا وضراما
تقترب الرقصة اشواقا
وتنأى حمما وهياما




اشتقت لحدة حرف
قادر أن يسحر من دون أن يقرب
فى رحلة فجر تائهة..
هى فى عمرى.. ضياع
صدى أوجاع..


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" دو ماجير فانتاستيك "*


*تون .. تون .. تن*
*تون .. تون .. تون .. تن* 

*سي بيمول - لا دياز - الرقصةُ اليُمنى* 


 


*الآنَ على مائدةِ الرقصِ تنامُ امرأةٌ*
*تفتحُ لوناً غير الألوان*
*ليأكلَ ألوانَ اللوحةِ ..* 

*هل تركبُ عيني هذا الوجهَ*
*وتسقطُ شَفَتي فوق الشفتين*
*وأسمعُ إيقاعاً يدفعُني نحو الرقصةِ* 

*سي بيمول - نصفُ الصوتِ ونصفُ المشهدِ - ..*
*بعد الرفضِ وبعد الــ لا* 
*نصفُ الأزرق قبل الــ دوبانِ وقبل الــ دو* 
*تن ..*
*هذي المرأةُ تنصهرُ خيالاً*
*تنصهرُ ..*
*والعزفُ يطاوعُ عشر أصابع*
*في عشر أصابع* 



*" الرقصةُ اليُمنى .. رقصةُ الـ صوول ماجير "* 

*تون .. تون .. تن*
*تون .. تون .. تن .. تون*





*لا بيمول - صول دياز*



*هذي موسيقى الأزرق*
*تحتفلُ بلوحاتٍ لا أعرفُها*
*قالت لوحاتُكَ تعرفُكَ*
*وتجرى خلفك لاشئ يقابلُها غير اللوحاتِ*
*المُنفجرةِ من عينيكَ العمياء*
*هذي اللوحاتُ الممسوحةُ ..*
*لحصانٍ أَسْوَدَ عاشَ صهيلاً مُنتصباً*



*وانفجرَ حروفاً* 
*وتَبَعْثَرَ ألواناً*
*ولسوف يموتُ تماماً*
*في مُنتصف القرنِ الحادي والعشرين* 
*قالت .. أوْ .. ليس تماماً - وَهْماً -* 
*يبقى العزف المُتفرِّدُ في لوحاتِكَ وحروفِكَ* 
*لاااااااااااااااا*
*لا بيمول قبل الـ سي مفوني*
*وبعد الـ صول جان الجِنِّيُّ على الـ مي*
*هذي اللوحاتُ الوهميةُ لم أرها ولم ترني* 
*قالت ألوانُك فَرَّت من بين أصابعكَ الناريةِ*
*تصعدُ نحو ماجير الـ صول*
*وتنتصبُ يميناً في إيقاعِ الفالس الثالث*
*لكني لاتعنيني الأوسمةُ*
*ولا يعنيني التصفيقُ*
*ولا يعنيني أن أركبَ وجهاً يمسِكُ وجهي*
*لكن اللوحةَ تنشغلُ*
*تشتعلُ*
*هل لوحاتُكَ لايعنيها هذا الكمُّ من الأعْيُن* 
*إنَّ البحرَ يحاولُ أن يغرقَ في عيني*
*ولهذا لا يعنيه الغَرْقَى*
*تعنيه الألوانُ الوحشيةُ*
*حتى ينفتحُ على بحرٍ لايتبخَّرُ*
*ينفتحُ على مطرٍ وصهيلٍ لا يتوقف*
*حيث هنااااااااااااااااالك*
*لا تنتحرُ الحيتانُ* 
*ويفتحُ بعضَ شتاءٍ مختلفٍ لامرأةٍ*
*تهوى الأطفالَ*
*وتهوى التُّفاح* 


*قالت رقصتُكَ الماجير فانتاستيك*
*إيقاعُك يعبثُ في جسدي*
*نحو مزيدٍ من عُرْيِ الألوان* 
*وكنتُ أراقِصُها*
*والرقصةُ تلو الرقصةِ تسقطُ في اللوحة* 
*قالت راقصني أكثرَ* 
*دعني أتبخَّرُ في هذا العُنْفِ الأسْود*
*في جنونِكَ الأسْود*
*أدخلْني عماءَ خيالِكَ كُلَّما ينفتحُ* 


*وكنتُ أراقِصُها*
*والرقصةُ تلو الرقصةِ تتبخَّرُ* 

*دو ماجير فانتاستيك* 
*لا بيمول* 



 
*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الولدُ الذي قفز هناااالك في آخر الفصل
وملأ المكانَ صُراخاً
رافعاً إصبعَه في اتجاهِ الإجابةِ ..
بليدٌ
ويُجيدُ الرقصَ
ويملأُ اللوحاتِ بوجهِه

والولدُ النائمُ دوماً ولا يرفعُ إصبعَه أبداً
هو الوحيدُ في الفصل
الذي يعرفُ الإجابةَ
ويُصَمِّمُ الرقصاتِ
ويمشي على يديهِ
ويأكلُ ملامحَهُ من العيون




فُسْحَة
*

*وثمة فتاة لم تذهب
وبَقِيَتْ مَعَه
قالت ..
خدني على قلبك معك
دخلك بخاف إني ضيَّعك*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الولد النائم ...هائم 

فى دنياه وحيد 

حر ..طليق  

ولكنه... غير سعيد 


الولد النائم ...صاخب 

بأفكاره ...بأشعاره ...بأشواقه 

بحنينه للحلم.... البعيد 


الولد النائم ...صامت 

داااااائما صامت 

ولا يدرى أن.. 

البخل .... صمت العطاء 

الذل ...صمت الثورة 

الخضوع ...صمت الرفض 

الظلم ...صمت العدل 

الأنانية ...صمت الإيثار 

الكراهية ...صمت الحب 

الموت ...صمت الحياة 


ترى أى نوع من الصمت إقترفه هذا الولد ...فى حق الوجود ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" رقصةُ المرأةِ الحمراء "*




 
*تسألُني من أنت .. ؟*
*وتعرفُ أنِّي مُنشغلُّ بليلِها الوحشيْ*
*في جسدِها الرابع*
*وانسيابِ الرقصةِ فوق ردائِها الأحمر* 
*وانتصابِ الإيقاعِ حَرْفَاً يفتحُ الكَلِمَةَ*
*في السَّطْرِ الأوَّل* 
*من جَسَدِها الخامس ..* 

*هذي المرأةُ حمراءُ*
*ويستهويها العنفُ الأسودُ*
*وليونةُ اختراقِ الخيزران*
*أن يَسْريَ في جَسَدِها الأَوَّل* 




*تسألني ..*
*هل تعرفَ الموسيقى .. ؟*
*كيف استطعتَ أن تجعلَ أوتاري تهتزُّ في اتجاه ماجيرك الأَسْوَد* 
*كيف استطعتَ أن تصعدَ سُلَّمَّ جَسَدِيَ السَّابعَ بإصْبَعِكْ*
*وكيفَ لِشَعْرِكَ يَلْتَفُّ على شَعْرِيَ*
*في ضفيرةٍ هي جسدي الذي يُفَتِّتُهُ جسدُكَ الذي لا أراه..* 
*أهذا هو الجنونُ البرتقاليُّ لــ* 
*مووو*
*سييييي*
*قااااااا*
*كَ*
*العَمْياء ؟!!!*

 

*تسألُني ..*
*وكنتُ أُراقِصُها*
*من قبل جَسَدِها .. إلى مابعد الموسيقى*
*تَدْفَعُني* 
*أُراقِصُ جسدَها السادسَ*
*تدفعُني* 
*أُراقصُ جسدَها الثالثَ*
*تدفعُني ترقصُ نرقصُ*
*يهتزُّ الوَتَرُ الأَوَّلُ في بطنِ العودِ*
*أَدْفَعُها*
*تُراقِصُني*
*أَدْفَعُها*
*تراقِصُني*
*أُراقِصُها*
*تدفعُني*
*أدفعُها*
*يتبخَّرُ جسدُها الثاني*

*أصفرَ*
*أحمرَ*
*أزرقَ*

*حتي تفوحُ رائحةُ عصيرِ المَوْزِ وكحولِ البرتقال*

*وتسقُطُ قُبْلَةُّ فوق قُبْلَةٍ*
*وتَخرجُ من عينها الأطفالُ
والبالونات
*

*العالمُ يُصَفِّقُ*
*لعينيَ البيضاءَ
التي لاتعنيها الأوسمة
*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" إلَّاااااااكَ يُراقِصُني .... "*




*
قالت ..

سأعودُ .. ربما

إن رأيتُكَ تنظرَ إلى رقصتي

وتُذيبُها في رقصتِك ..

قالت ..

سأعودُ .. ربما

منك .. إليكَ .. إليَّ .. إليكَ

إلىىىىىىَّاااااااااااكَ

الهواءُ عيناكَ

الماءُ سحاباكَ

الإيقاعُ رقصاكَ

إلَّـااااكَ يصعدُ عيني

 إلَّـاااااااك

**

*قالت ..

إلا إنت ....*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*وتميد بى الأرض..فكيف أدور..
وصهللة فى العرى الأسود
يصهل..
ويمر ببيرق مرفوع.. 
فوق عناقيد البنور 





يهوى أحيانا همسا .. 
وأحياناً يتشظى كسفا
يقتحم سوادا كالنجم الثاقب
يجر خيوط النور..

يشعل العرى الأسود فى ليلة عرس أسطورية



يضىء الكون بزرقة لا سماوية
زرقة ليست من سائر الأزرق
ليست من هذا الأفق الأقرب
زرقة تفتح موسيقى 
تنبعث من أقصى الديجور السابع





زرقة تنسحب من عمقه الأبعد
تتجلى فوق الأفق الأشهب..



وسواد يجر غموض سواد..
 وسواد يزحف خلف وضوح  سواد..
وسواد يقترب ..يقترب سواد..فسواد وسواد..
ورائحة أنثوية بيضاء تتصاعد إذ أسرع




أسرع  ..أسرع..
وألمح..
بعض سواد أزرق...يقترب حثيثا ..أقرب..أوهج..
أزراااااااااااااااااااااااق...
آه..
أزرق يخترق الرائحة البيضاء.. يحرق..
أزرق فى الأعماق ..متلاحم معها  يشهق..
أزرق يعو د ليدكن...يسكر..
آه..
ويغطينى...



ويتلون الأثير
إذا ما يتكاتف أزرق
وينعدم الزمن إذ يتكاثف أزرق
وتضيع المسافة إذ  يتراكب أزرق
ويجن البحر إذ ما اعتلاه  أزرق

هو الأزرق..




لون التوغل فى جوهرى
لون اللهفة فى قلبى..
الضحك والبكاء فى ذات الوقت..
روح الأزرق فى عينى..




وصوره وصورى
لون طفولتى وعذريتى 
لون أنوثتى..
حياتى وموتى...
لون يتراكم فى الروح يقين
وفى القلب يعيث حلما وحنين..
هو الأزرق
..الأزرق  المصطفى من رب العالمين




ولتبدأ ملحمة الأزرق الملكى..

...

ثمة ذهول..وسؤال فى الخاطر يدق..



فى أحلى لحظات الزمن المتوقف..
فى العمر الفائت والقادم..
فى لحظة الآن المستعصية على أن تفوت..
وحفيف همس يرعش فى الروح..



من أى شق يا ترى تجلى هذا الماجير..؟
وحميت بين فصى البرتقالة زرقته الأبعدية؟
كيف عبر للفص الأيمن وعند المدخل يقف الجلاد منذ سنين؟
وعند الأيسر سكن عصفور وحيد شِق الطين؟
كيف تحرر هذا الكحول من بين الفصين؟
فى لحظية نظرة تحمل كل سلام وأشواق الدنيا
عند عناق العينين؟
دون صرير مزعج..دون صراخ مرعب..
ولا جهاد محموم بين الفص وبين الفص
بين العين وبين العين..
فلا شىء بينهما خارج جغرافيا النص
ولا آهه تنتحر على حافة الصورة

فبين النص وبين الصورة تراكمت تلال من النوستاليجيا 
والماكياج..والكولاج..
صعب جدا ...جدا جدا
أن يبرق أى وسام..وأن يفصل بين النص وبين الصورة..
صعب جدا أن تُطمر هذى الأسطورة..

سيظل ينسكب هذا الكحول من أعلى البحر
 ليبتلع الساحلين
ويصب خمره البرتقالى من عند المجرى الثانى
فوق الموسيقى السوداء 
من ضيق بين الخليجين؟



و...
ويزمجر الماجير المبحر بلا شراع.. ..
كيف اهتدى هذا الكحول لموسيقاه السوداء الزرقاء؟
واتبعه فى سفره نحو هذا النعيم السماوى الغارق فى الزرقة..
كيف !!!!!
كيييييييييييييييف !!!!
ويبحر..
يمنة ..عازفا بعنف..
تون..تون..تن
تون..تون..تون ..تن
سى بيمول – لا دياز
ويندفع الكحول على عزفه بجنون
على إيقاع الأزرق الداكن
وبخار أبيض يتصاعد ملحون
ويمور الماجير ويصهل ملتويا
ويتأهب للحن قادم ..آه
محموم..يبدو أشد جنووون..
و..
ويسرة ..يتخطى التون
وبعنف أكثر يعزف...
تووووووووووووووووون
لا بيمول صول – دياز
تون..تون..تن
تون..تون..تن..تون..
تن



وينحصر الكحول فى قاع البحر..قاصد جنة وسعير
يطارده هذا العنف الأسود الشاهق
هالع.هارب بعيدا عن سطوة لونه..
والجنى المسكين لا زال يقف مرتعدا.. 
يرتل أهازيجه بذهول خلف الماجير
وفى العمق الأيمن للفصين
يتلاقا الوتر على الحرف هناك..قى جنة ناره 
بين شهيق وزفير




يتراقصا بعذاب الترحال..
وشوق كل المسافات التى قطعوها..
ويتمازجا بنعيم الوصول....
وتستمر الرقصة الأنسية..السرمدية
 ويُراق ايقاع اللحن ويجن..
تن تن تتتن تن 
تتتتتتتن...تتتتتن..
توووووووووون
تننننننننننننن..تتننن.. تووووووون
يمنة ويسرة بجنون اقتحام  البعد الأعمق الأزرق..
واجتياح البياض المسجون فى الأحداق..
وتتدلى عناقيد البنور..تتدلى نحو الرقصة بسفور شهى.. 
ولا تهوى إلى الأرض كما كانت ذات صقيع ثلجى..
وقد انشقت منها براكين..وعيون ماء يتصاعد بخارا..
يبدد  صمت العرى الأسود عند منتصف هزيعه
براكين ستثور فى كل مرة..فى هذا الموعد 
وعيون ستظل تنفتح على الإيقاع..



ولن تموت ولا مرة 
ولا حتى عند ملهاة منتصف القرن الحادى والعشرين..
ستظل تتدلى لأعلى..لأعلى..
كلما أودعت فيها تلك الزرقة  قبلة الحياة 
وستطير نحو الماجير..
لا شىء أبدا بينهما سيبقى أول
ولاشىء سيظل  أخير
لاشىء على الإطلاق  سيعيش  أسير..



وتتناثر قبل الحياة..ينثرها الأزرق على سلمه درجات..
ثم يفترش البحر
ويلامسه من عند ساحل بض
ويضغط يضغط
يُنفذ حبلا ..يعقده فى الأعماق
والأعين مصلوبة عليه كما مسيح
والشفتين تتبتلا فى لحظة تسبيح
وينظر أسفل 
بعيونه البيضاء إلى الحدين الممتلئين
وسكرا عربيدا فى خمرته ورديا فى حمرته
يعلو وجيبه
ويعلو..
يعلووو
يعلوووو الإيقاع من جديد..
تون..
تون..
تن
وهنا تنبت شيئا..
تون..تون..تن..تون..تووون
فى شىء واحد من شيئين
وتسكت تسكت فى العمق هنيهة




ويدور بنا العالم من جهتين
ثلاثة
أربعة ..عشرون
عبر جداول ماء
عبر حدود الخوف



عبر أنهار أنين
ورجف وحنين
مدن..وسفين..
وعمر..
عمر من ألق وانتصار ..
إلى الأرض الخصبة
أرض المدارات



والأمنيات
إلى عين لا تسكنها الدمعة
و مكان لا تلاحقنا فيه 
نبوءات العرافات..




الفصين الآن على الشطآن..يستلقا فى راحة..
فلقد منحوك زمام الأمر..
وولوك عليهم ربا منذ ابتدأ العمر الجديد
العمر المرتهن بصدح موسيقاك  المفاجئة..
ولوك ولاية ليست بألاعيب من سحر أو مكر
ولا بمثل كر أو فر
ولا اندفاعات محمومة مجنونة بلا غى
ولكن...بشى من روح مهصورة
بشىء يبدو ممزوج من طين نى



يخرجه ماجيرك ألوانا
أبيضا.. أحمرا.. أزرقا
فيه الخير..فيه الطير..
شىء فيه من حمرة قلب..ومن زرقة ليل
يمتزجا سويا فى نهم التكوين الاول
فى نجم حى..




وإذ يتشكل فى الأعماق



تلملم البرتقالة فصوصها على الشطآن..
وتغلقهما عليه..
بعد أن انصب الماء
وروى ظمأ الأرض العطشى..
وأطفأ لهب النجوى
واودع بذرة فى الأحداق..
ابدع فى بستان الله الخلاق..



وسينبت نباتاً حسنا..

وأفيق على القلب ..يحترق
وعلى صرخة ليل أجوف ينوح
لااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
أين الماء ..أين..كان الماء.. 
كان..
..لاماء..لا مااااااااااااء..
ما أقربه كان  الماء
وما أبعده صار قريب




وكيف...
 آآآآآه
لنجم حى أن يحيا فى هذا البعد ؟
أيعيش؟
وهل قادر أن يتشكل من فورة هذا الحب؟







*

----------


## اليمامة

*

وأعود..




من نفس الطريق..
فلاشىء يستوقف الكحول اليافع
عندما يندفع بقوة..نحو الأدهم
فى عمق العرى الأسود




فأنا أعرف..
أن الحرف لابد وسيعود..من الطريق المقابل
من عند الناصية اليمنى لشمس الليل الحارقة
فلا شىء يمنع حدته المشتعلة..
من أن تشق البرتقالة المسجية إلى شقين
وتمرق بين الفصين..
على رقصة ال سى بيمول – لا دياز الخالدة..



وما بينهما قلب ينظر وجلا..
يحمل حلما بين حناياه..
يهطل دمعا فى رحلة المدار الأخيرة
ويطفح شوقا فى الروح الأسيرة..
ينهار حنينا بين العينين..
وغنوة..
يراها الماجير ويتمهل..عند الكاف...أخيرا 
وبدمع حار..يتمدد وقع الصمت فى رجاء..
ومن قاع القممم ..
لا يسكت العطر البرتقالى الفواح ..
أن ينز غزيرا..
وينهنه فى طفولة وسعادة...





ويصرخ الكون على أوجاع الألوان..
ويرتل السدم أهازيج امتزاج جبروتها
وتحكم البرتقالة فصوصها..
وتنكمش سريعا على الإيقاع الداخلى الأيمن..





الإيقاع السارى بين الفص وبين والعين
ودبيب الرقصة اليمنى واليسرى تتهادى فى الروحين
من عند نهاية البحر ...وحتى الطريق المعاكس لإنفتاح الماء 
ويرقص الماجير المفتون رقصة تنبض بحنان 
لأبعد من التقاء الضحكة بالدمعة..
حتى حدود الملكوت الإلهى المنفتح فى لحظة قيامة
وأنا..
لما أنظر فى العينين البيضاويين
أدعو الله





رب اجعل هذا عملا صالحا 
رب اقبله عملا صالحا 




وتبزغ الشمس فى رحلة شروق خاص
وترتسم على الشفاة شهقة سلامة
وتغوص فى القلب شامة
وتنبعث موسيقى مطمئنة



ترتفع لأعلى سماء قريبة
لتحملنا معها هناك
لمكان تستطيع فيه أن ترى جيدا 
وأستطيع أنا أن أهدهدك وأهنئك سالما





هناااااك..
حيث الناس الطيبون ..يقصون الحكايات الفرحة
وعيونهم تلمع بالضحك
وكلما تحركت أياديهم وهم يقصون الحكايات
حلقت الطيور بعيدا نحو الشمس
ترفرف بأجنحتها على موسيقى سماءنا الزاهية



وطفل يرتع فى دمايا 
أذهل من قوته فى أيامى
فهو كالماجير الأكبر فى أصله
مستلهم... حاد فى نصله
وصهيلا يبقى فى الأعماق
حنوا دائم فى عمرى وفى الأحداق..
وتفتح السماء شرفة..
رحبة..




تطل على ملكوت باذخ..
لرجل وطفل..
وقِبلة للحياة..


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" رقصُ الآلهةِ الأُسطوريةِ "*
*- الإبداعيُّ وراقصةُ المعبدِ واللاآات -* 
*1- ماقبل الرقصةِ*


*يفتحُ عينيهِ فينفتحُ المعبدُ*
*آلهةٌ تبحثُ عن آلهةٍ*
*واللاآاتُ الإبليسيةُ تصطفُّ شموعاً حمراءَ*
*وتُعلنُ أنَّ الآلهةَ الأُسطوريةَ*
*يصنعُها شئٌ غير الرفضِ* 

*ينفتحُ البابُ هنالك في زاوية العين*
*فتخرجُ آلهةٌ بعضُها يحملُ فوق أكتافِهِ المنطقَ*
*وبعضُها يحمل فوق أكتافِهِ الإحتمالات*
*يعلو الصخبُ وتضحكُ لاءٌ تتبعُها اللاآات*
*طابورٌ من الآلهةِ يُعلنُ عن بدءِ الحياةِ التجريبيةِ*
*والعشقِ التجريبي*
*والجنسِ التجريبي*
*وموتِ الجَنَّةِ* 

*- ظلامٌ في المعبد -*
*وإلهُ السِّحْرِ على كُرْسيِّ*
*يُلْقي الحَرْفَ الأوَّلَ*
*ثُمَّ الأوَّلَ*
*ثُمَّ الأوَّلَ*
*تندهشُ اللاآاتُ* 
*وترفضُ دائرةً تنفتحُ على شئٍ لايسقطُ فيها*
*تضحكُ آلهةُ الإبداعِ وتسخرُ من جهلِ اللاآاتِ بحرف الــ ن*
*العينُ التي تنفتحُ على الصُّوَرِ المُعلَّقة*
*وَهْمُ الحواس* 

*راقصةُ المعبدِ* 
*تخرجُ من عينيه البيضاء*
*كيف لها تنفلتُ من الآلهةِ المُختبِئةِ خلفَ رداء العقلِ*
*وخلف رداء القلبِ*
*وخلفَ رداء الروح*
*راقصةُ المعبدِ تنزعُ عنها كُلَّ الأرديةِ*
*وكُلِّ الصُُّوَرِ*
*وتبدو جسداً أزرقَ حَدَّ البرتقال* 
*هذي المرأةُ تعرفُ أنَّ الآلهةَ الأُسطوريةَ تعشقُها*
*إلهُ السِّحْرِ*
*إلهُ الصُّوَرِ الطينيةِ*
*إلهُ اللوحاتِ الكرتونيةِ*
*آلهةُ الإبداعِ المُذهل*  
*لكن إلهَ الموتِ هنالك لايستهويه الجسدُ الكولاجيُّ*
*ولايتبعُها ..*
*وعَبَثاً راقصةُ المعبدِ تعبثُ في لحيتِهِ*
*وتهبطُ نحو المَبْغَى*
*تعتصرُ الخمرَ الأبيضَ وتموتُ وتحيا*
*وتموتُ ويحيا*
*وتموتُ يموتُ*
*عبثاً* 

*راقصةُ المعبدِ ترمي جسدها في الرقصةِ*
*تنفخُ*
*تتأوَّهُ*
*تصرخُ*
*يشتعلُ*
*وخيوطٌ من نارٍ تلتفُّ على الماءِ تُحَرِّكُ رقصتَها*
*فتصعدُ صُوَرُ الآلهةِ تَدُقُّ الالوانَ فتنفتحُ اللوحاتُ*
*وتنفخُ آلهةُ الأزرقَ والأحمرَ والأصفرَ في الإيقاعِ*
*وتنفخُ تنفخُ تنفخُ*
*لكن المرأةَ يَنْقُصُها الإيقاعُ الأعمى* 


*في المعبدِ* 
*كانت كُلُّ الآلهةِ الأُسطوريةِ تنتصبُ أمام الإنحناءاتِ الرخوةِ*
*ويقفُ إلهُ الموتِ وسيماً حَدَّ الرهبةِ*
*يستشعرُ ما قبل الإبداعاتِ*
*وما بعد اللاآاتِ*
*ويتركُ منها مايعلو على سطوتِهِ*
*والباقي ينزعُهُ من الطينِ*
*من النارِ*
*من النورِ*
*ويُلقي به في الأسْوَد* 


*راقصةُ المعبدِ تعشقُ إبداعياً مُنفلتاً*
*وتعرفُ كُلُّ الآلهةِ الأُسطوريةِ*
*أنَّ الإبداعيَّ يُلَوِّنُ مابعد اللاآاتِ*
*ويعرفُ يلمسُ لوناً سرياً*
*ينفتحُ على أسرارِ المعبد* 

*تقول آلهةُ الإبداعِ المُذهلِ*
*أنَّ الإبداعيَّ وسيمٌ حَدَّ السَّطوةِ*
*هرميٌ من عهدٍ بائد*
*مصلوباً*
*أسْلَمَ كُلَّ مفاتيح الحرفِ إلى المعنى المُتحرِّكِ*
*واللونَ إلى مابعد الأسْوَدِ*
*وهنالك يعرفُ أنَّ الصُّوَرَ إذا سَقََطَتْ في العينِ*
*انتصبت آلهةُ الخمرِ اللاآت*
*وامتلأ المعبدُ بالسُّكْرِ*  
*وقف إلهُ الصُّوَرِ الطينيةِ يُعلِنُ أنَّ الرقصةَ بَدَأَتْ* 
*رقصةُ الغناءِ الوحشيةِ* 
*- رقصةُ بدايةِ القَتْل -* 






 
*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" على هامشِ رَقْصَةِ الْمَعْبَدْ "*

*- عند بوابةِ الرَّقْصِ -*



*هَبَطَ إلهُ السِّحْرِ إلى البحرِ*
*وَتَرَكَ الماءَ هنالك ينفتحُ على كُلِّ الصُّوَرِ الطينيةِ*


*- عند بوَّابةِ الرقصِ -*

*كان إلهُ الموتِ يعبثُ بالغرقى*
*ويصنعُ عالماُ كرتونياً*
*من الخيوطِ والورق*

*والآلهةُ الاُسطوريةُ مشغولةٌ*
*بالبِناءِ والتفكيك*
*والتجريبِ الإجرائيِّ الأَبْلَهِ للماكياج*


*وكانت آلهةُ الإبداعِ المُذْهِلِ*
*تبحثُ عن مفتاحِ الرَّقْصةِ*
*وراقصةُ المَعْبَدِ تضحكُ*
*تعرفُ أنَّ الإيقاعَ الأعمى*
* ينفلتُ من قبضةِ إلهِ الموتِ*
*وهو الإيقاعُ الذي يفتحُ رقصَتَها*
*ويُغْرِقُ الماء*


*ومازال إلهُ الصُّوَرِ الطينيةِ عند بوَّابةِ الرقصِ*
*يُعلِنُ أنَّ الرقصةَ بَدَأَتْ*
*
**
**رقصةُ الغناءِ الوحشيةِ*


*- رقصةُ بدايةِ القَتْل -*






*حكيم عيووون
*

----------


## اليمامة

*لازال المعبد مفتوح على مصراعيه




وراقصة المعبد ..
تندس فى المدى
تنسدل من الفضا
تهبط بين الآلهة المرصوصة المنتظرة..
فهذى الآلهة تعشقها..
عشقاً يصل طرف الأرض بطرف السماء
من عند جنون الطين  ..وحتى دهشة الشمس الزرقاء ليلاً ونهاراً..
تتمعن فى الوجوه الأسطورية للآلهة التى تصلى فى ملامح وجهها
ولاشىء يتغير فى العشق..
لاشىء يمددها ليرميها على حافة البحر ..ساحل
إلا سواه..
رب الآلهة جميعها

...




هى...
حلم كل إله لم يجد أنثاه...هى
صوت كل كمان لم يجد صداه..هى
قربان الديمومة لرب الآلهة العصى..هى
هى..
هى  كل الآلهة تصمت فيها صرخة..هى
هى كل الآلهة تتوحد عبدًا فى ممراتها..هى
هى كانت...هى
عندما أعاد رب الآلهة إبداع الألوان الجديدة..وتشكيل الخليقة..
وتركيب الكولاج والماكياج الأعمى..
المنفلت من وعى الحواس ووهمها 
كانت..الصرخة الأولى للبر..هى
كانت..الموجة الأولى للبحر..هى
كانت..اللون الأول قبل الأسود..وما بعد الأبيض..
ونقشاً عطرياً على الموج فى طفولة زبده الأول
بلا أى مساحيق ملونة ولا كولاج تكتيكى..
كانت هى..

...




الآن..
تصمت كل الآلهة فى حضرتها..وتنصت..
إلا إله الموت المغرور..عبثاً يستمر فى عزفه للهباء
حين لم تلتفت إليه راقصة المعبد
وأسدلت على غروره الفضاء السدى من ثقب باب المعبد المغلق.. 
ليغطيه لون الصمت المطبق..
فيخشع صاغراً ..
ويهرق..

تدق الآن أبواق الكرنفال السعيد
لتبدأ الرقصة فى ساحة المعبد
على معزوفة ..الراقصة والآلهة..وربهم جميعهم..

...




توقد الراقصة فى المعبد نار
وتشعل كل الآفاق 
فتتوحد كل الآلهة ..وتصطف واحدا تلو الآخر
تدخل فى جسدها هلعاً ورجاءً..
ثم لا تستطع نفسها وتفر هاربة ..
فهذا الجسد يتقطر خُمراً..
وكلما دقت راقصة المعبد العذراء الساحة بقدميها
اهتزت الأرض..
ويسقط التفاح ..
وينمو من حولها نعناع الصباح
ويتفجر العطر من أصابعها..ليصعد الفجر المفاجىء
فى الوريد..
وتخلع الشفتين ختمها عن امرأة الحلم الوهمية
لتختم به فوق الروح المجسدة كالحقيقة الغارقة فى البحر 
البحر المنحصر هناك..
أمامها..
فى منتصف أعالى المنصة الزرقاء..
يرقبها..

...




وتراه من بعيد بعين على وشك السقوط..
آآآآه
 نجم يلتمع فى فرحة غيمة
مشوباً بالفضة..مشبوباً بعاطفة بيضاء
فتتوهج..
تتوهج له وطناً
غنياً بالقمح والحمام والورد..والسلام..
وتهز له وتر السماء شوقاً..
تفتح مدى أغنية كل الفصول أمامه
لتفض له أسرار الخرافة..
وخلاصة اليقين كلها..
تقترب إليه..
كلما جرجرها صهيله للأمام..
وتتقدم




تفتح طريقاً على الزهور يمنة
وعلى القبور يسرة..
وأمامه.. تفتح النافذة للنافذة فيه
وتدخل..
 من خارجها لداخلها..
من داخلها لداخله..
من خارجهم لداخلهم يضيعا فى المدى
ويتلاقا فى كل مرة ..
من آخر الأشياء ليبتدئا..
ومن أول الأشياء..لينتهيا
فلا بداية ولا نهاية بين طرفى سماءهما
ولا مساحة ولا مسافة تحمل
مواسم الأرض تحت أقدامهما..

...




ترقص..ترقص..يرقص..
يرقص..يرقص..ترقص
تتوقف..يرقص
يتوقف..ترقص
يرقصا..يتوقفا
ترقص من خارج داخله..
وتخطو حتى نهاية الداخل
وتعاود الدخول للخروج..الدخول للدخول
وفى إحدى الممرات تنفجر فى المنتصف..
إنفجار الأنبياء فيه
فحطام روحها الحى...هو
هو..هو نفسه
وعبثاً..يهوى ليصوغها
كولاجاً روحياً لا جسدياً..
وتنفلت منه فى الهواء
وجرح يلاحقها فى الهواء
وجرح منها للهواء
وهواء مجروح  فى الهواء
وريح ترفع هذى الروح الهزيعة
بعيدًا عن ما يسطو عليها
عالياً مطراً عائداً للسماء..


...

تنتفض الآلهة من صمتها




على جنون الرقصة
رافعة أياديها بالدعاء
إلاإله الموت
هو نفسه المغرور
راح ينشغل فى عصر الريح فى فبضتيه
ليضيق السماء عليها 
ولكنه لا يستطيعها..لن يستطيعها
وتطير..لأعلى..
فآلهة الريح تعشقها
وتفلتها من ضيق للأرض.. يعصرها..
وإذ تفعل
تمرق فى جسدها




ثلاثون أغنية لتمزق صدرها
تلك الأغانى التى رقصتها مع الإله الأكبر
ورقصتها..ورقصها..ورقصتهم ..ورقصوها
رقص بعضهم بعضهم..كلهم كلهم..
تذبحها الأغانى قرباناً لحياة الروح فيها...!!!
هل آن الآوان لتقف تلك الأغانى على راحتيها
شواهد للقبور
هل !!!!!
ربما..
فقط عندما تموت..
تموت تماماً..وتدخل فى عينيه البيضاء
بلا حواجز توقف رحلة الموت إليه
سوى يداه..
تدقان صدرها وتعتصرانه
ليدفعها عن الموت
وتعود من حيث ماتت
لتعشقه..
قبل الموت وبعد الموت




وسلام على الموت يوم يميت لا ليحى
وسلام على الحب يوم يحط ويوم يهاجر فى عينيه
وتعود من حيث ماتت إليه
تفتش عن نفسها فى نفسه
فيدلها عليه – للغرابة – إله الموت المهزوم
لتهرع للأمام..
وتدخل إلى خارجها لداخله من جديد
نحو كوة ضوء يسبح فيها صهيله يمتطى جميع الفصول
وغنوة تتصاعد فى المكان وفى الزمان




" أحب حريتى عندما أجده
وأحب لغتى عندما تلتف على شَعره
وتستقر فراشاتى فوق ركبتيه
ويجرى النرد على جسدى المنفرط من كفيه "
وهكذا..
ستظل ترحل خروجاً إلى داخلها
ودخولاً إلى خارجها
 لتلقاه
فى حريتها وفى لغتها
فى فراشاتها وفى جسدها..
ستظل ترحل بلا باب يمنعها عنه
فلا باب للباب يمنعه
لا باب للباب
يفتحها فى خارج عينيه لتحيا
ولا فى داخل عينيه لتموت
لا باب يحرض عينيه أن يسقطاها من عرش بياضهما الأعمى

...

موعدهم  فى العشاء اقترب
وسيرويا  فيه أحاديث وحشتهم 
ويمضيا مع دندنات الصدى إلى محطات الزرقة..
مرابضين للموجة الأولى للبحر
يبحثا فيها عن القطرات الأخيرة الظامآت
وبعض مُلح..
ليرويا نداء الأرض العطشى بالأغنيات..
ولكن..
يضيع مسار الموعد فى آخر الأرض الحزينة
وموعد آخر فى عنان السماء حان
أنشودة عزف للرحيل


...




وترفع راقصة المعبد غطاء المدى من جديد..
وتعلقه على مشنقة النجم المتدلى من نهاية حلم مستحيل 
لترحل..
وتصرخ..
لا توقعنى عن صهيلى..
لا ترمينى عمرًا ميت فوق رماد الأرض
لا تصهرنى ثلجاً فوق حشاء القلب
تمهل..تمهل..
لا تضل..
واسمع ما يصرخ فيك بروحى..




لا قلبك يحيك..هو صوتى يصرخ فيك..
صوتى يحيك..
يا وطنى...
يا كل الصور أنت..
آآآآآآه
هلم..هلم..
مازال فى العمر وقت لنمتطى صهوة فرس لا يخاف الدخان
ولا الريح الآتية من ليل الجبال المسرمد..
ولا القطار السريع يطوى الأرض حجرين
ويملأ أغانى الطبيعة بالملام 
لا قطار يزوج عذارى الأمانى للظلال
هلم..
مازال فى العمر وقت لنغلق بوابات جنة القلب علينا..
والآلهة هاهى معنا..
من شدة شبق الأرض وشوق السماء
سقطت فى جرعة مفرطة للبكاء
وغابت عن الوعى..
ولما غابت..صفق المعبد بوابته على هزيمتها
بعد أن عبرنا الصدى فيها مرتين
وهزمنا الطواغيت..
وأوصلتنا الريح على سلم الأرض والسماء
هلم..
...




ماذا بك ؟؟؟
لماذا تصمت ..!!!
انطق !!
ماذا تخشى..!!
ألن نستطع الصعود؟!
ألن تستطيع الصعود؟!
أجب..أجب..
هل مازلنا عبئاً ثقيلاً 
أعناقنا فى السماء
وأقدامنا فى الأرض !!
قل لى إذن..
أين نهبط بكل هذى الأغنيات
ولم يعد هناك مكان فى الأرض
يتسع لجملتين صغيرتين..
فقط جملتين !!!
وأين نصعد ولا مكان ضيق فى السماء
يسع قبر كوكب ونجم !!!
أين نذهب..أين نذهب ..؟؟!!!!!
آآآآآه
أخبرنى
!!!!!!
دعنى إذن..
أموت فى عينيك..وخذنى لبياضهما أحيا..
وراقصنى على خديعة الألوان الهاربة من قسوة البياض ..
 راقصنى مثلما لم ترقص من قبل
مثلما لم أضيع منك قليلاً
ولم تتركنى مثقالاً لوداع
مثلما لم نخرج منا أبداً
مثلما ولدنا من رحم البحر وفتحنا الماء
أطفالاً صغار..

...




سأظل أرقص رغماً عنك ..
فى معبدك ..
يا رب الآلهة جميعها
أنت..
وسأفتح نار القصف فينا
لأكثر من سبع ليال طوال
ومن بعدهم
لن يهمنى دمع الرصيف..
ولا خيانة المحطات
ولا قبلات الآلهة المتعددة لى..
من بعدهم..سأرسو فى فجر غيمتك القادم 
لما بعد الموت..وقبل الولادة
لأبعد من منتصف قرنك الحادى والعشرين
سأرسو شرفة وواحة
وبعض وداع مؤقت على جبينك
وأنت..
لا تنس أن تطل علىّ
من نافذة الحماية
فى أعلى السماء الأبعدية
فربما كان بوسع الراقصة أن تحيا فى ملكوتك حية
وترقص أكثر
وتصعد الأغانى العذارى أكثر
وتُخرج من بياض عينيك ألوانا أكثر
عندما تضللها بيقينك قمراً غائماً 
فى سقف سماء..يتكسر
وتصوغه لها فى كل مرة تطل عليها
حلماً لم يكن أبداً عكس حلم
حلماً لم يكن أبداً عكس حلم

...


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" الإبداعيُّ وراقصةُ المعبدِ والأوثانُ "*

*" حفلُ التتويج "*

*- رقصةُ الأوثان -*

*ينفتحُ المعبدُ على وجهِ إله الصُّوَرِ الطينية*
*يضربُ بعضَ هواءٍ كي يصنعَ أوَّلَ صوتٍ* 
*آلهةُ الإبداعِ تصُبُّ الأحرُفَ في مؤتمرٍ تجريبيٍ وثنيٍ*
*استعداداً كي تعرضَ أوَّلَ زيٍ للمعنى في الفاترينات*
*الآلهةُ الأسطوريةُ تعلنُ أنَّ المعبدَ مُنشغلٌ*
*بالتجهيزِ لعُرسِ الصُّورةِ*
*وإلهُ الموتِ هنالك يكتبُ سيناريو المشهد*
*ويرقُبُ مسيرةَ الأوثان*
*ويعرفُ أنَّ الإبداعيَّ المُنفلتَ من الفاترينةِ للأعينِ*
*قد خرج عن النَّصِ وأصبح خارج سطوتِهِ*


*الأوثانُ*

*الأوثااااااانووووووو* 
*ها هي ترتدي الأزياءَ الحجريةَ* 
*تصطفُّ يمينَ المعبدِ*
*كُلُّ يرسمُ نظريتَه الكيميائيةَ في الوَهْمِ*

*- نشراتُ الأخبارِ والحروبُ و الأغاني وبدايةُ التدوينِ -*

*وإلهُ السِّحْرِ يُخرجُ من عينيِهِ القرابينَ*
*في اتجاهِ الإنحناءاتِ*

*تَدُقُّ الطبولُ*
*أنَّ الأوثانَ لا تأكلُ لا تشربُ لاتتكلمُ*
*لكن يستهويها أن تتناسلَ لا على سبيلِ المَللِ*
*ولكن على سبيل التكرار وثباتِ المعنى* 
*إرضاءًا لإلهِ الموت*

*الأوثانُ الآنَ تجلسُ على العرشِ*
*مُعلنةً عن بدءِ النظامِ السياسي*

*- الجَنَّةُ والنارُ -*

*الحربُ*

*في حفل تتويجِ الأوثانِ*
*راقصةُ المعبدِ تُعلنُ أن لا اثر هنالك للإبداعيِّ*

*- تَتْبَعُهُ -*

*وأنَّ الجَنَّةَ ماتت* 

*- إظلامٌ في المعبدِ -*



*والرقصةُ لم تبدأ بعد*

*رقصةُ الأغنيةِ الوحشيةِ*

*رقصةُ بدايةِ القتلِ*


 

*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" الإبداعيُّ وراقصةُ المعبدِ "*

*" رقصةُ البناءِ والتفكيك "*

*- رقصةُ الأَحْرُفِ -*
 
*اللاآات الإبليسيةُ تجتمعُ على الرفضِ*
*وتعلنُ أنَّ الإبداعيَّ المُنفلتَ من المعنى*
*والغائبَ عن حضرةِ تتويجِ الأوثان*
*ليس جديراً بمهمتِهِ*
*وتقول آلهةُ اللوحاتِ الكرتوبيةِ*
*- عرائسُ الماريونيت -*
*أنَّ الحربَ هنالك لا تستدعي المراسلينَ الصحفيين*

*تعرفُ راقصةُ المعبدِ أنَّ الجَنَّةَ ماتت*
*وأنَّ الأوثانَ كُلُّ سوف يؤكدُ عضويتَه في لجنةِ التجريبِ*
*على أملِ العودةِ*
*تضحكُ لااااااااااااااءٌ*
*تضحكُ تضحكُ تضحكُ*
*أن البثَّ بدأ*
*وأنَّ القنواتِ مُشفَّرة* 


*إله السِّحرُ يعلنُ عن مزيدٍ من الديموقراطيةِ*
*وصناعةِ المزيدِ من الأزياءِ على التنوع*
*وفتحِ بابِ الإعلاناتِ فيما يخص عمليةَ الإختيارِ المُغلق*
*وإلهُ الموتِ يراقبُ عمليةَ التناسلِ*
*ويقفُ بعيداً عند نهايةِ بابِ الحركة*
*تقول الآلهةُ الأُسطوريةُ*
*أنَّ الأوثانَ مهمتَها تستوجبُ المزيدَ من الرسائل*
*ونشراتِ الأخبارِ*
*ومعلوماتٍ تدفعُ على تعديلِ مساراتِ التجريب* 


*وراقصةُ المعبدِ تتركُ كُلَّ عيونِ الآلهة*
*والحفلَ الوثنيَّ*
*وتفتحُ رقصتها*
*للإبداعيِّ المُنفلتِ هنالك*

*- هذا الأعمى -*

*يصنعُ مرآةً*
*يستحضرُ فيها المعبدَ* 
*ويقومُ على ترتيبِ حروفٍ لا أصل لها في القاموسِ*
*ومعانٍ لاترتديها الدُمى*
*ولا سبيل إليها في الفاترينات* 


*إيقاعُ الرقصةِ يعلو*
*يعلو يعلو يعلو*
*يعلووووووههههههه*

*صهييييييللللللللللللللهههههههههههههه*

*رقصةُ الأغنيةِ الوحشيةِ*
*رقصةُ بدايةِ القتلِ*

*



حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*أيها الإبداعى الهارب..
اعرف..
أن الراقصة لا تمكث لتقديم الذبائح..والمدائح..
فلا يهمها تلك  المؤتمرات التجريبية الوثنية
ولا المعانى المعلقة فى الفاترينات
ولا الصور المعلبة من قبل
ولا السيناريو المحنط بين أصابع آلهة الموت الساذجة
ولا هذى الإنفراجة الممطوطة لغباء الآلهة



ولا الحركة المُجهّزة والمتوقعة
ولا هذا الإنفلات الجامح المُعاد
ولا كيمياء الوهم تلك..
ولا القرابين..ولا الإنحناءات ..ولا..ولا..ولا..
هى الأخرى لا يهمها هذا الترتيب المسبق
على هذا النحو المنفتح للوراء
لما بعد خطواتها مابين البداية والنهاية..
ولا حتى هذا الترتيب الهارب من جنونك فى جنونها
لا يهمها التجهيزات النظامية المحفوظة
تلك الراقصة لا يهمها عكس إتجاه الرقصة
ولا خبر الهروب الكبير عنك..
ولا تعنيها كل هذه المراسم الصفراء
ولا هذا الإبداعى الملفوف على عماه..
إلا..
إلا ليأخذها..
وحدها فى حناياه 
إذا أراد النجاة
وهذى وصية الإله..

...



هذى الراقصة كانت تعرف
أن هذا  الإبداعى المجنووون..
سيهرب !!!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهرب !!!!!!!!!!!!
هرب الإبداعى المجنووون ..
من حفل لا يعنيه..ولا يليق بأسطورته..
فهل يصدق..!!
أن الراقصة كانت تعرف لأبعد من صهيله!!
وأعمق مما قبل خطاه!!
هل يصدق أن الراقصة تستلهم له فعله ومداه !!
هرب المجنوووووون 
لتموت الجنة !!
المجنوووون !!!
ظَنَ..
أن الراقصة ستتبعه..
دعه يهرب..
دعة يظن..
هو محبوس فى هذا النِن...
لن يذهب أبعد من هذا النن
....


هذا الحفل التتويجى
لا يستهويها
ولم تتمناه..
لم يبعث فيها أى أغانى
بقيراط واحد فى مدى داخلها ..
المتشبع بالأغانى القديمة..
فلتعرفى اذن أيتها الآلهة الوثنية..
ولتعرف أيها الإبداعى المذهل..
أن تلك الأغنيات المحضرة
لم تكن لتستطيعها
ولم تكن لترقصها خطفاً 
أو تدخلها صنما فيكم
أو تخرجها صهلاً منكم
هذا الحفل التتويجى 
لا يستهويها
مثلما انفلت منه الإبداعى
لا يعنيها..
ولن يغريها حتى لو عاد
ويداه ملوثة بترميم الجنة المحتضرة..
زهدت الراقصة الإنفلات والتراجع السابق للهرب
زهدت الراقصة الرياح الصدئة
وهزة الأوتار العادية
وموقعة الإعتذار
زهدت القافلة  الرمادية المحايدة..
والقوافى العكسية للوراء



ايها الإبداعى..لا تبتعد كثيرًا
فراقصتك لن تنشد شىء..
ولن تدق الطبل..
ولن تبعث من جديد..
ولن تتبع ظلك..
وستترك الجنة تموت ليحيها آخرون من بعدنا
هى تراك..فى هروبك ..منفياً داخل صدرها..
منشغل بترتيب خلفياتك فى الصورة المنعكسة فى عيونها
يسقط ما يسقط منك..
ولا تمد يدًا لتلحق ما سقط سهوًا فيها
فهى تعرف جنونك المستطير
وعبثك بالجنة والنار
ومصير الآلهة
وتشاهد..منتشية..منتظرة..
تهلل
ولكن..
ما الفائدة أيها الإبداعى..؟!!!
إذا لم نحرك الحلم فوق جنون الصورة إلا لنألفه !!!



إذا لم نلون المعنى جنه ونار إلا لنشنقه !!!
متنا طويلاً..ولازلنا فى الحقيقة لم نطلع من جنوننا
ولا ألواننا..
لازلنا أيها الإبداعى سادة العقلاء !!!
برغم كل الجنون..وبرغم موت الجنة على يديك 
إذن..
أستحلفك يا سماء ألا تعطينا ما لا نستحق من الزرقة
ولا تفتح لنا أيها البحر من أهازيج المحار غنوة واحدة
غوصى يا أقدامنا فى الوحل غوصى..
 فلم تعد تعنينا نداءات النجوم الدامعة
وهى تحتضن أعناقنا المنكفئة..
فنحن برغم جنوننا لم نتعلم بعد..
 وبرغم حياة هذا الإبداعى فوق الأرض
لم نزل عقلاء
نضع العناوين
ونوئِد كل يوم ألف أنثى للناى الحزين..
فليدخل الداخلون
وليخرج الخارجون
فلن تُحرك الراقصة ساكناً أيها الإبداعى
ستبقى واقفة ..
على حافة الصورة تضحك...
هههههههههههه
تضحك..
ههههههههههههههههههه
تضحك..وتضحك..
لن يشغلها ضجيج المزامير
ولا صدى القصف المرتجع
ولا صوت الوهم يجرحها
ولا الصور المنعكسة 
ولا حتى موت الجنة
فهى...
لن تتنازل أيها الإبداعى الهارب
عن أمنياتها الكبرى
عن عرش الرخام والحمام
ولن تسقط من عليه
للنسيان..وبعض صهيل مؤقت للغرام..
راقصة المعبد لن تهرع خلف جنون محسوب
يغطى عينيها الشفافتين بالصور المقلوبة
مهما ابتعدت عنها بيقينك فيها
ومهما ارتحلت بغنيمتك لأرض المنام
مهما عظمت سيرتك..
المطرزة بورد الزبرجد والأحلام
طالما تركت روحها..
معلقة على الحائط ..
داخل البرواز الصامت
هى لن تقتحم الصورة المنسكبة بلا خصوصية
إن لم يغنى القمر لها وحدها..والحجر..والزهر
وإله البشر..
إن لم يكتف معجزها ..
 شبعاً من تفجير الحلم..وطعن النشيد
واغتيال عرش الحمام السعيد
هى..
تريد أكثر وأكثر من شوق القرنفل..للندى
من قدح بياض الأعين المخبأ فى صومعات المدى..
أنبئك أيها الإبداعى المنفلت..
أن  الراقصة لن تهوى أبدا حتى انتحار البحر فيها
وحتى تشب قامتك فى صدرها من عند الناحية اليسرى للحياة..
فوظيفة البحر عتيقة عتيقة أيها المقتدر
من مد وجزر..وجزر ومد..
ولا شىء آخر يعرفه البحر من بعدهما
لا شىء آخر بعد انفتاح الماء من خلفهما..
فلا تلقنه ما لا يعرف
ولا تجبره على أن يفعل ما لا يرضى..
ولا تمضى قبل أن يستيقظ البحر من غفوته
حتى ليودعك ..
ولا يغرنك عفوية المد بين أصابعك
وانحصار الجزر حناناً إليك
ستفتح لك راقصة المعبد رقصتها على مصراعيها
لترقصها
ولكن..
احرس جنونك من انقلاب الموج فى سطوة ركبها..
حتى لا تغرق لوحتك بكل أعراف يقينك فيها
وتطفىء فى بحرك صهد أزرقك الآمن
فهى لا تشبه سلف أشعارك..
فلا تطمئن لهروبك الكبير
....
الآن..
تبكى الراقصة..
وتقول..
لا تعد أيها الإبداعى لحفلة التتويج الساذجة
ولا لهذى الأوثان التى تنبش الأرض نبشاً عنك
بعدما اطفأت أنوار المعبد وقتلت الجنة..
وغيرت خارطة العالم..
وأنا ..
أنا لن أنتظرك هنالك
حتى تلقانى أنت عند أساطير جنونك المستعر
لما فوق براعة الخطط الفائقة 
للألهة الميتة فوق بقايا التجريب المنهزم



وهنا..يعود الإبداعى على مدى الجنون
لتضحك الراقصة...



*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" فوضى السِّحْرِ والأُسطورةِ "*

*- رقصةُ الثرثرةِ الجسديةِ -* 


* إلهُ الجسدِ الجديدِ يعرفُ أنَّ الجنَّةَ أُغْلِقَت
ومع ذلك يدُقُّ على الباب ويُحدثُ جلبة !!
أصمت ياأبله
ولْتَعْلَمَ أنَّ قوانينَ المعبدِ لاتسمحُ بالثرثرةِ الجسديةِ 
ليس عليك هنالك إلا أن ترسم هذي الصُّوَرَ بقدر الإمكان
ولاتيأس من جسدك
هذي العمليةُ للتصنيفِ* 



*صمتاً .. نُعلنُ عن بدءِ الحَضْرَةِ*  


*- طابورُ من الأوثان -*
 
*راقصةُ المعبدِ تعرفُ أنَّ الأوثانَ هي التجسيدُ الأحمقُ للآلهة
كُلُّ إلهٍ جلس ليصنعَ صورتِهُ الحجرية
وأطلقَها كي تتعدد 
في سُلالاتٍ واشكالٍ كثيرةٍ للإنحناءاتِ
حتى لايصيبه المَلَلْ**
صمتاً أيتها الراقصةُ الأُسطوريةُ
كُنََّا نبحثُ عن إبداعيِّ نحسبُ أنَّه في إيقاعِكِ المُنْتَظِر
لاتحدثي جلبة واكشفي عن جسدِكِ الأيسر
تضحككُ راقصةُ المعبدِ إذ تعرف أنَّ الإبداعيَّ
لايحتويه العُرْيُ
ولن يراه أحدٌ في عُرْيِها المُظلِم
الذي لاينفتحُ إلا إليه 
* 

*صمتاً .. نُعلنُ عن بدءِ الحَضْرَةِ* 



*في سقف المعبدِ بعضُ رسوماتٍ لإله السِّحْرِ عن الأوثان
التي نزعت عنها ملابسها وارتدت نفس الجسدِ
على سبيل ديكتاتوريةِ التوحيدِ ودعوى المساواة 
والتي بعد موتِ الجنَّةِ 
راحت تتناسلُ بالتلقيحِ الرمزيِّ
نحو مزيدٍ من صُوَرٍ أكثر سيريالية* 

*- هكذا تؤكدُ آلهةُ الإبداعِ المُذهلِ
أنَّ الفنَّ التشكيليَّ السِّحْريَّ
إجراءٌ لهذا النوعِ من التناسلِ 
يعملُ على تفكيكِ الجسدِ الوثنيِّ الوحشيِّ
ويخرجُ به بعيداً عن البداياتِ والنهاياتِ
وذلك ...
لمراوغةِ العين 
وتعاني آلهةُ الإبداعِ المُذهلِ أنَّ الإبداعيَّ المُنفلتَ
لايعنيه التناسل التكراري المُتغير ترتيباً 
لايعنيه السِّحْرُ المُمِلُّ
الأزرق
قَدْرَ مايعنيه الفيضُ الأُسطوريُّ المراوغُ
والمستفزُّ للثباتِ المُتعدد  -* 


* تقول الآلهةُ الأسطوريةُ
هذا الإبداعيُّ المُنْفلتُ الأبلهُ لا ينحني لسكين الخمرةِ 
كيف لهذا الحصانِ الأَسْوَدِ أنَ يمتدَّ صهيلاً
فيما قبل شفاهِ السِّحْرِِ إلى مابعد حروف الأسطورةِ 
وهذي العينُ البيضاءُ الوحشيةُ 
كيف لها تبتلعُ الصُّوَرَ وكُلَّ الألوان 
 إن تتحركَ تتحركُ كُلُّ الأوثانِ
هذا الإبداعيُّ يكسرُ الفاتريناتِ والمعاني المستقيمةِ
 ويرتدى من الإيقاعِ مايشاءُ  
 هذا الإبداعيُّ لايعنيه بابُ النارِ
ولا يَدُقُّ على أبوابِ الجَنَّةِ 
هذا الإبداعيُّ المُنفلتُ الأبْلَهُ لابد أن يرى*
 


*صمتاً .. نُعلنُ عن بدءِ الحَضْرَةِ*



*يمتلئُ المعبدُ بالسُّكْرِ ورائحةِ القتلِ الأبيض يمتلئُ
وإلهُ الصُّوَرِ هنالك ينفخُ في الطينِ وينفخُ
ينفخُ ينفخُ ينفخُ
فقَّاعاتٍ تكبرُ تكبرُ تكبرُ 
تنفجرُ
والمعبدُ 
المعبدُ يمتلئُ بلونِ الحَضْرَةِ لإلهِ الموت*



*تقولُ راقصةُ المعبدِ ..
مسكينٌ هذا الإبداعيُّ الأعمى
الذي يرى كُلَّ الآلهةِ ولا تراه**
وكان الإبداعيُّ خارج المعبدِ
مُنشغلاً بجنونِ الفيضِ الأُسطوريِّ
ويتحسسُ بعينه البيضاء عُرْيَها
فينفتحُ
* 

*صمتاً .. نُعلنُ عن بدءِ الحَضْرَةِ* 


*عن بدءِ الرقصةِ*

*رقصةُ الغناءِ الوحشيةِ*


*- رقصةُ بدايةِ القَتْل -* 

*



حكيم عيووون
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" على هامشِ رقصِ الآلهةِ "


راقصةُ المعبدِ ترقصُ والأوثانُ هنالك تلتفُّ
وتجري وراءَ نظرتِها الزرقاء
ترقصُ تجري ترقصُ تجري
ترقصُ تجري
لا أحدٌ يلحقٌها

وبعضُ غناءٍ في اتجاه الإبداعي*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*فى واجهة المعبد الأمامية.. عند أفعوان العرش تماماً ..
كانت الآلهة تستلم خطواتها فى المشهد قبل الأخير ..
للإجتماع المنعقد اضطراريا لإنقاذ التنظيم الإجتماعى الوثنى ..
من نهايته الحتمية على يد الإبداعى الغائب..



كانت الآلهة تفترش ساحة المعبد..
 تمد خرائط مترامية من الخرائب والأطلال والرمال
منهمكة عليها فى استجوابات مباشرة..
بالتجريب والمشاهدة وإعمال العقل..



تسوق المعانى..
والحروب..
والمواخير..
والرموز..
 كالعبيد فى الساحة..
 وترصهم  فى مدرج واسع للتعذيب والمحاكمة





كانت الآلهة تلوى رؤوسها فى غضب..
 كالوحوش الأسطورية الغرقى تتنازع الحياة..
تتراقص ظلالها على جدران المعبد كالمجاذيب المجروحة..
أى نص مستحيل تركه هذا الإبداعى ..!!!!
وأى حركية تلك الحلزونية الساخرة تدلهم عليه قليلا ..وتضلهم عليه كثيرا !!!!
أى بياض مراوغ  تقاطر من عينيه لينحت أجراف أرضية لا تنتهى لشىء..أى شىء..
مهما طلعوا للنزول..ونزلوا للطلوع من وإلى محض المخيلة..!!!
أين ذهب هذا الإبداعى ؟!!!!!!!
أين !!!!




...

كاد لوسيفر – ابداعى الآلهة الأكبر -  أن يجن..
وهو يدير صولجانه عند منتصف مركز الأرض تماماً..
يكنس شىء من أثر بياض باق..وبعض معان وكلام وسنين..
ينزح أكواماً وينزح..  
ثم يرميها داخل آلة الفهم العتيقة ويديرها محدثاً جلبة..
وينتظر..
هكذا ينصت ..
هكذا يفكر..
هكذا يعمل لوسيفر..
وهكذا يرقب الآلة..
حتى لتخرج صياغة مفهومة تدله على الصيد والغنائم..
على الإغواءات والخلود الوهمى..
على هؤلاء ممن يتجسدهم لوسيفر ويرشدهم..
ويسعدهم..
على كل الطرائد إلااااه..
إلا هذا الإبداعى..
الذى يريد حريته
وخصوصيته
وأغنيته
إلااااه..






من يرسل الماء 
ليفتح البحر..
مثلما أغرق أسلاف لوسيفر فى سابق زمان !!!


...


الآن ينتظر لوسيفر وينتظر 
يبق ممعناً كالصنم المرتعش فى دورة المعانى والثوانى والأثر داخل آلة الفهم..
داخل العقل..



داخل الوهم..
وإذ ينتظر..
يفجع..
فلاشىء يخرج من آلة الفهم سوى سفسطات 
ومناهج عقلانية قديمة
ونظريات إلحادية متطرفة
مؤلفات مثيرة للغثيان
وفلسفات تجريدية ممنهجة
دين جديد
ومآزق حضارية شاهقة بنيت على المحو والإلغاء 
وبعض عوالم غاصت فى ماديتها تحت عناقيد  اللافا البشرية  
وأهواء..وعواصف..وأنين معدمين..
ووريقات شجر جافة تطاردها الريح
ودخان..وضحكات..وثرثرات ..وبقايا نهود مقطعة..
وميتافيزيقا منهكة..ومدارات مصطدمة..
وطريق واحد للشك..
وبعض أثر لإنسان كان..
كان..
لم تخرج آلة الفهم سوى محاولات عقل وصل لأقصى حدود الخيال
وأقصى حدود الإحتمال..
ومازال الإبداعى مجهول !!!
لم يزل الإبداعى مجهوووووووووووووووووول
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...


انهار " لوسيفر"  تماماً فى مجلسه..
و نهض " بونيفاس " متخاذلاً..
يعلن بفحيح مذبوح..أن لا حيلة لهم مع هذا الإبداعى 
وأنه فاق كل مقدرتهم على الخلق والتجريب والبناء والهدم ..
تتساقط كل الآلهة واحدا تلو آخر فى بطء مذهول..



...




" وعينه البيضاء الوحشية تبتلعُ الصُّوَرَ وكُلَّ الألوان 



إن تتحركَ تتحركُ كُلُّ الأوثانِ
هذا الإبداعيُّ يكسرُ الفاتريناتِ والمعاني المستقيمةِ
ويرتدى من الإيقاعِ مايشاءُ 
هذا الإبداعيُّ لايعنيه بابُ النارِ
ولا يَدُقُّ على أبوابِ الجَنَّةِ 
هذا الإبداعيُّ المُنفلتُ الأبْلَهُ لابد أن يرى "







...

ويصرخ " لوسيفر " فى هيستيريا..
هذا الإبداعى..لن يرى أبداً..
لن يرى..
ويتردد الصدى كإعصار جارف فى أرجاء المعبد الآيل للسقوط..
هذا الإبداعى لن يسقط أبدا فى قاع الكالى يوجا
لن يسقط مثلنا فى قاع الكالى يوجا..
لم يغريه نعيم الفردوس المؤقت..
ولم يشغله جبروت الجحيم ولا اضطرام النار
ولا ثورة الماء المنفتحة منه..
لا...لااااااااااااا
 هل نسقط..!!!
نسقط فى الــ Kali Yuga 
Kali Yuga
Kali Yuga
Kali Yugaaaaaaaaaa




..............

كانت الراقصة هنالك على طرف المشهد الأخير..
 ترقب الآلهة وهى تغرق فى قاع الكالى يوجا..
وآياديهم كالطواحين..تحارب الهواء..
تخرج منها آيادى أخرى وآيادى..
 تمتد لتحمل معها العبودية ..
ومشاعل النار الأبدية
وتتشبث بالثوانى الأخيرات..
وبأفعوانيات الحائط الرمادية..
والدمع متجمد..
وصوت انكسار العقل صفير مارق..
وانتصار الصفر يدوى..
وأقدامهم الحافية تواصل رحلتها وهى تطأ أعمارهم فى إنتشاء
وسنوات تمر كالرمح فى عرض اللحظة..تمسح عصور وعصور
وقوانين..وأنماط..وصراعات..ومقايضات..
ومعاملات تبادلية..وطقوس استهلاكية..وبنيات أساسية تحتية وفوقية
وشعائر لاهوتية..
وأعراق..ورموز..وألعاب..وأطفال..ومهرجانات
ولغات وموسيقى ونظرات
ومختبرات..وتوثيقات
وطبقات.. وآثار
 وعمر..
وأعمار..
وتبكى راقصة المعبد الواقفة فى سموق كالشاهد..
تنتحب بهلع..
والزمن يدور..
يدووووووور..
يدور  بها..ويدور
وهى تنظر حولها ..للحضارات البائدة المارقة سريعاً
والعصور الفائتة الهاربة أمامها..
وتدور مع الزمن..
وتصرخ للسماء وعيناها تجرى فوقها بجنووون..
 " يالهذا الإبداعى المسكين .."




*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
الأوثانُ الزرقاءُ
تتشبثُ الآن بطرفِ الخيط

والآلهةُ الأسطورية تضحكُ
عبثَ العرائس المُتحركة 

وهذا الإبداعيُّ المُنفلتُ
يحاولُ أن يفرشَ رقصتَه
تحت الإنهيار
وفوضى الإيقاع الوحشي
*

*تقول راقصةُ المعبد*

----------


## اليمامة

*


لا يصمت الصدى لمّا يعلو الصوت 
كما لا تنسكب الرقصة كلما روضها الإيقاع ..


للرقصة صداها ..وللإيقاع صوته


حتى إذا ما تضاعفت سرعة الصوت ..
 دنا الصدى
وانكمشت الرقصة كالرمح
نحو جسد الغواية ..
تضربها فى مقتل
والإيقاع هناك
راقد ..
لن يخون


لن يشجيه ضحك الماريونيت
ولن تبهره الأنفاس الزرقاء ..
 وهى تتحرر من نهاية الخيط الطويل
 الطويل 
وتقفز


منفردة هى - الرقصة - بنفسها 
تسمع أفكارها وحدها  - صعودا ونزولا  - 
من أعماق البئر حتى التتويج


كيوسف
حاصرته الغواية 
فحكم* 



*الراقصة ترهف السمع ..بأناة*

----------

